# MutantHigh Episode2: Russians and Fishmen?!



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2003)

An island comes into view as "If it feels right (then just do it)" from Aimee Allen starts to play. The view comes closer to show a large compound around a steel and glass pyramid. The moment the beats of the song go faster a black jet launches from one of the boathouses and splits the water behind it. It races closer and blocks the complete few for a split second. Then it is gone and its engines leave a blazing trail that forms to letters.
_Jackson_ 
-Jack Feyborne stands in front of Eris as and spontaniouly slimes himself full with his own ectoplasm.
-He extends his arm and shoots ectoplasm to catch an intruding mutant in the cellar.
-Jack shows a thumb up while he brings the controls of the NX2 Reaper online.
Another flaming name appears.
_Rot Grub_ 
-Michael playing guitar in the middle of a shop in Costa Rica while the customers apllaud.
-An Armagedon suit falls apart in the middle of a New York street as Rot Grub grabs its head.
-He dodges behind a trash can as a huge hispanic man breathes a fire at him and comes up again, putting his stetson back on with an easy smile.
_Cypher_ 
-She sits in front of her laptop with a dropped jaw as she reads Truths first message.
-Katie slowly lifts from the ground and with one motion from her hand a parked bike flies into the direction of a blurred racing figure that tries to reach her.
-She crouches on her board while she jumps down the stair in front of the shopping mall.
_Clarity_ 
-Clair starring dumbfounded at the Reaper waiting for him on the landing field.
-He extends his hand and a hail of gunfire is stopped in middair before it can hit him and Chamber.
-He stares with a pleading look as he is srounded by five good looking girls in black outfits in front of his locker.
_Joey Lee_ 
-He crouches low on his bike as he races towards the sea with Eris behind him.
-He is in a crapple with a vicious looking blue humanoid while underwater.
-He surfs under a giant wave while it crashes behind him.
_Chamber_ 
-He stands in the rain at the London airport and looks realy annoyed and a lone sign with his name on ít.
-a kinetic blast from his torso rips a crater into the payvment as blond haired youth desperatly dodges out if its way.
-He watches over the sea from his balcony on the pyramid with the energy that fills him glowing brightly into the night.
_Eris_ 
-She walks through the shopping mall with bags full of clothes while two guys carry even more thing while they follow her with adoring stares.
-She jumps out of the doors of a policecar and lands right behind a gun wielding office before she drops him with a strike to his neck.
-With a long leap she dogdges the flamestrike shot at her by Patriot and the trunk behind her explodes as it is hit instead.

The jets appears again and flies low offer the city of Isla Verde. At the moment it is over the school the view drops and the whole team is seen assembled on the stairs, with Shade, Patriot and Gert behind them.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 11, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

At breakfast the Doc talked about a bit of general stuff she didn't want to bother you with right after her arrival. First of all anione can use the vehicles around if he has a license and if not you can learn it right at the Institute and they can even hand out licenses there. She encourages that the students teach things like that to each other if they like to, she is just going to chek the results before she hands out licenses. The same goes for the waverunners and all the other equipment in the Institute. You can either ask one of the teachers to show you or learn it from one of the other students but in the end it is all for your use (apart from the off limits stuff mentioned earlier of course).
The normal education will be at the high school wich welcomes mutants like any other student. The teachers are informed about each student who is a mutant (of course there may be some who just kept it a secret) but it will be up to each of you yourself if you tell the other students about it. The only rule the school sets is that no powers may be used on their ground. 
The institute is the opposite, they encourage you to use your powers all the time and there will be a lot of training sessions for them. A few other rules of the house:
-every one of you will have to undergo a health chek with Gert that will also be used to get a blood sample for Dr Garcia to find out more about your mutation and with that your powers.
-There will be two hours of training with your powers each day the rest of your time outside of school is yours.
-Students under 18 should generally be back at midnight but they will only care about it if you make a habbit out of returning later.
-Haven is not intended as a secret facility so your welcome to bring over friends. It is for the same reason that you are sent to a normal school, so that you can learn to live among normal people without the fear of being hunted down.


January.12.2004
San Graciano High School
08:00
The floor is full of students as everyone cheks on his notes to find there his locker is and  to find out there the heck his classes are. It is just after Chrismans Holidays, so most of the students around allready know their way but the mutants from Haven have just arrived. Gert took the van for anione who wanted to get there and didn't take one of the bikes.
Most of the students are of hispanic decent but as the rest of the city there can are people from all the world to be seen here. The new students catch some curious glances while they try to find their way around.
Jonothan just found his locker and throws in some of his stuff then he hears whispering behind him.
"Hey that is one of the guys from that pyramid place, you've seen it? It is so cool, must be some kind of government training thing or a superschool for the smartest kids they could find. I wonder what they are doing here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Joey Lee shows up to school, with his bike, the one he has claimed from the institute, he gives a look around, as he parks it, and starts walking towards the school, he glances to the time as he walks through the doors, _Well I am not too late, only about 8:05, guess I better find my class._

Joey looks for his class and walks own the hall seeing Jon, he pauses, _This place seems too good to be true,_ he thinks as he walks past his locker, and towards his class.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chamber*

_Aw, Bloody hell! Why'd it have to me they decide to gawk at? To bad that Eris gel wasn't around these wankers would be drooling over her like she's some bloody sex goddess or somethin._ 

Jonothan hurriedly gets ready for class and does his best to evade any curious students.


_I hate school..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Joey watches Jon go to class, and looks to the guys that were commenting about him, he walks over, "Hey I am not sure how you guys handle newcomers, but where I am from, we don't stare at people.  If you have a problem with mi amigos, then you got a problem with me, and I don't really mind getting suspended for a good cause, you got it?"

Joey looks to each in kind, not even really sure what they said, but not liking the way Jon took off either.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking deceptively bored, Jack jumps out of the van. _I wonder how they expect to enforce this 'no powers at school' rule?_ he asks the other passengers, his mental voice sounding slightly amused.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Joey watches Jon go to class, and looks to the guys that were commenting about him, he walks over, "Hey I am not sure how you guys handle newcomers, but where I am from, we don't stare at people.  If you have a problem with mi amigos, then you got a problem with me, and I don't really mind getting suspended for a good cause, you got it?"
> 
> Joey looks to each in kind, not even really sure what they said, but not liking the way Jon took off either. *




The guy who talked is a bit small and takes a step backwards while he plays nervously with his shades. Suddenly a taller boy slaps him on the head from behind.
"Yeah Josè, your giving our school a bad name, what is he supposed tink?".
He offers his hand to you. Behind him stand two other boys who have the words dumb goon practically written on their faces.
"Hi I'm Rico, don't mind the loosers. If my life would be as pathetic as theirs i'd stare at other people too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

"Hola Rico," he shakes hi hand, _That was a little too easy,_ "at least you got manners, my name is Joey, keep your boys in line, and everything should be fine."

_Better find class, I shouldn't be late all the time, like back home, course I could just skip till lunch, and go surf... that would be cooler,_ "Peace," he turns and walks towards the class slowly, placing his shades on.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Looking deceptively bored, Jack jumps out of the van. I wonder how they expect to enforce this 'no powers at school' rule? he asks the other passengers, his mental voice sounding slightly amused. *




Just at that moment a boy lands beside Jack, it looks like he just jumped over the car beside you. 
"Oh great another fine at looser high. Lousy neutrals."
One of the girls shouts over.
"Hey Enrique don't you think guys like you give deltas a bad name?"
Next she looks at you and you get a short "wow that new one is cute" from her mind with your telepathy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2003)

Eris sighed as she followed Jack out of the van, another school, another year of being gawked at like someone's toy, another year of being hit on by almost anything that moves.  "I don't know Jack, I can't exactly not use my powers, they are always on.  Its not like I can flip a switch and stop healing, or having my senses be heightened." she says with a shrug as she heads off to her first class of the day, one she shares with Joey.

As she moves through the halls, she feels the stare's on her and ignored them, they were easily ignored, well except for the one nerdy looking boy who walked straight into a wall of lockers while he was staring at her.  Her clothes were worth a stare or two as well, but she had the feeling it wasn't her clothes that they wanted to see.  She was wearing the red leather pants and a black mid-drift top, and black calf-high boots.  The color scheme made her seem even more agressive then normal, and the boots changed her walk into a rolling sashay.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Just at that moment a boy lands beside Jack, it looks like he just jumped over the car beside you.
> "Oh great another fine at looser high. Lousy neutrals."*




_You just watch your back, buster..._ Projects Jack, projecting it with an as ominous and dark image as possible.



> *One of the girls shouts over.
> "Hey Enrique don't you think guys like you give deltas a bad name?"
> Next she looks at you and you get a short "wow that new one is cute" from her mind with your telepathy. *




Jack gives her a grin. "See anything that ya like?"

As Eris walks off, Jack thinks to himself _Man, I've gotta find me some of those peril-sensitive sunglasses..._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Hola Rico," he shakes hi hand, That was a little too easy, "at least you got manners, my name is Joey, keep your boys in line, and everything should be fine."
> 
> Better find class, I shouldn't be late all the time, like back home, course I could just skip till lunch, and go surf... that would be cooler, "Peace," he turns and walks towards the class slowly, placing his shades on. *




Joey sees the three boys pushing Josè around a bit more and laugh while he walks on.

OOG: Since you allready started i will leave stuff like whom you share class with up to you, just keep your ages in mind.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You just watch your back, buster... Projects Jack, projecting it with an as ominous and dark image as possible.
> 
> ...




Enrique turns to Jack.
"Hey your messing with me? BAD mistake."
But as soon as he turns around he sees Eris and just ignores you.
"Now you are almost as good looking as i am." He pushes Jack to the side with nearly impossible strength to stand beside Eris.
"So your new around here, care for a tour?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Enrique turns to Jack.
> "Hey your messing with me? BAD mistake."
> But as soon as he turns around he sees Eris and just ignores you.
> "Now you are almost as good looking as i am." He pushes Jack to the side with nearly impossible strength to stand beside Eris.
> "So your new around here, care for a tour?" *




Jack telegraphs to Eris: _If you grow as tired of him as I am, just throw a tought in my direction._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chamber*

When Jonothan gets to class he grabs a seat as close to the back corner as possible and tries to aviod notice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

_Maybe I should go to class,_ Joey thinks to himself, as he sees the flies buzzing about Eris, _What a pack of losers, poor girl, although maybe she likes it, nah, she isn't like that._

Joey parks himself outside of his first class, and notices Eris making her way towards the class, he tips his shades looking around, and then leans back playing it cool, "Hola," he says to Eris as she passes, and then glacnes about the hallway, trying to measure who is friends with whom, and just how much attention they are getting.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2003)

Eris ignores Enrique and helps Jack catch his balance again after the shove.  Unless you feel like adjusting his drool reflex, I think I can handle him. she thinks in Jack's general direction.  Turning to look at Enrique she smirks, "Doing that again would be a bad idea, a very bad idea, cause then I'd have to kick your butt."  she says with a wink, smiling pleasantly at the offending bully, as she takes Jack's hand and leads him inside.

Striding through the halls she is in a world of her own, trying to ignore the gawkers, Jack's hand in hers was something to show them she wasn't there for them, for their enjoyment, that she wasn't availible, even if it was only a lie, it was simpler and much more convenient then getting stopped by all the horny guys.  It would probably give Jack a boost too reputation-wise, to be seen holding her hand.  Thanks for this Jack, you have no idea how annoying guys can be when they think your availible.  When she gets to Joey she drops Jack's hand to let him get to his own class, "Hiya Joey, you in here too?" she asks halting in front of him, looking hopeful that she'll have someone she knows to sit with, not that that was ever a problem, much the opposite, everyone wanted to sit with her and oogle her, annoying and fairly distracting in class.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris ignores Enrique and helps Jack catch his balance again after the shove.  Unless you feel like adjusting his drool reflex, I think I can handle him. she thinks in Jack's general direction.  Turning to look at Enrique she smirks, "Doing that again would be a bad idea, a very bad idea, cause then I'd have to kick your butt."  she says with a wink, smiling pleasantly at the offending bully, as she takes Jack's hand and leads him inside.
> *




Enrique stays back and smiles while you leave.
"No one kicks my butt here sweety."
the girl that looked at Jack was just on her way to him but then she sees him holding Eris hand she just changes into another direction.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *When Jonothan gets to class he grabs a seat as close to the back corner as possible and tries to aviod notice. *




The farthes back seat is allready taken by a talk boy with long black hair, a heavy metall t-shirt and black jeans. He looks like he just wants his peace and avoid notice. He just stares at Jonothon.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2003)

_I had a slightly messier solution in mind, but this works too._

After Eris teams up with Joey, Jack goes off to find his own class.
"Take care, you two. See you at lunch!"

_Now, did I have a class with Clair, or not?_


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 11, 2003)

Michael decides to take a ten-speed bicycle down. He brings his guitar along hoping to get enrolled in a music class.

When he arrives he safeguards his bicycle so it won't be stolen.

As soon as he steps inside the school he sees all the kids and several things go through his mind; how much like a minefield in reverse the hallway looks with all those kids since he can't avoid touching them, and if dad had an attendance like this at his church he'd have it made, and that it's a good thing he got those long sleeve shirts to help prevent that kind of thing.

He goes to admissions to get his schedule straight which included math, french (fopr the easy credit considering his other power to comprehend any human language there ever is was and will be, history, and a few others. 

Then he looks and sees he has P.E.

_Dang! How the heck can I get out of that class? I can't have a class like that! I'll have to have a word with one of the instructors at the Institute. Dang!_ 

Maye coming to a public high school was not worth it after all. He could just see in his mind's eye any of those kids down the hall shriveling up to a corpse after they touch him.

"Aw, dang!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jon stops for a second near the guy staring at him, There a problem, mate? It isn't polite to stair, ya know. 
while he pauses for a responce he looks for another likely spot to sit.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jon stops for a second near the guy staring at him, There a problem, mate? It isn't polite to sater, ya know.
> while he pauses for a responce he looks for another likely spot to sit. *




"Just wondering about all that leather, the place at the window is cool if you want your peace btw."
He sounds just bored.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chamber*

I"m a burn victim. Jon takes the indicted seat, The name's Jonothan, most people call me Jono, or Jon. What's you're name, mate?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *When she gets to Joey she drops Jack's hand to let him get to his own class, "Hiya Joey, you in here too?" she asks halting in front of him, looking hopeful that she'll have someone she knows to sit with, not that that was ever a problem, much the opposite, everyone wanted to sit with her and oogle her, annoying and fairly distracting in class. *




Joey shrugs,_ Only cause I have to be..._, "Yeah," he walks towards the class, "looks like the whole _gang_ is here in one way or another," he pauses near some seats by the window, and drops his bag on the floor, and lounges in his chair, removing his shades.

"Hey Eris," he he says after looking out the window, "after school if you want to learn some surfing, I am going to try and catch some waves."

Joey looks at the trappings of the classroom, "Dude, I might have have to skip out early, and take a long lunch," he relaxes in his chair.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I"m a burn victim. Jon takes the indicted seat, The name's Jonothan, most people call me Jono, or Jon. What's you're name, mate? *




"Uh that sucks. Name's Neron. Just remember don't tell the teach about it or you gona a get an hour or so of talk about none of us should play with fire and a lot of sympathy you sure don't want to hear."
He puts on some small headphones.
"And never forget these.."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chamber*

Thanks for the tip. 

Jono leans back in his seat and gets ready for the nightmare to begin. _God, i hope the bloody teacher leaves me alone. The last thing i need is to be forced to tell these tossers my life story._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Michael decides to take a ten-speed bicycle down. He brings his guitar along hoping to get enrolled in a music class.
> 
> 
> Then he looks and sees he has P.E.
> ...




Just at that moment a hand lands on Michael's shoulder. It is a girl and she sounds rather friendly and amused.
"Hey cowboy don't just stare there like your in a pool with piranhans. This is high shool so it's far worse than that. Besides your kinda blocking my locker."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Tokiwong
> 
> "Hey Eris," he he says after looking out the window, "after school if you want to learn some surfing, I am going to try and catch some waves."*




"That'd be great, assuming we survive that long," answers Eris as she eyes some of the other walking into the classroom, "Maybe you could like, show me how to drive that cycle after school too, not having a license when your 16 can be a bumer, especially when everything is as far away from the institute."  she winks at him, "or I could just convince someone to chauffer me around." she says the last a little bit louder, then it needs to actually be said, for those trying to eavesdrop.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "That'd be great, assuming we survive that long," answers Eris as she eyes some of the other walking into the classroom, "Maybe you could like, show me how to drive that cycle after school too, not having a license when your 16 can be a bumer, especially when everything is as far away from the institute."  she winks at him, "or I could just convince someone to chauffer me around." she says the last a little bit louder, then it needs to actually be said, for those trying to eavesdrop. *




"Yeah, I could show you how to ride the bike," Joey replies, not really caring who is listening, "shouldn't be hard.  A car is easier, but a bike should not be hard."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just at that moment a hand lands on Michael's shoulder. It is a girl and she sounds rather friendly and amused.
> "Hey cowboy don't just stare there like your in a pool with piranhans. This is high shool so it's far worse than that. Besides your kinda blocking my locker." *




"Oh, ah, excuse me." 

|Moves out of the way of her locker.

 "And, be more careful next time. I really don't like being touched. All right? And my name's Michael."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2003)

"Thanks, for teaching me, both I mean.  I really would like you to teach me to drive a bike first, it just seems like it would be more me than one of the Institutes cars.  Then Dr. Luca can just give me a license." Eris says in a more normal voice.  She leans back in the chair, slipping her boots up onto the back of the chair in front of her as she waits for the teacher to begin the lesson.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh, ah, excuse me."
> 
> ...




"Yeah write a book about it."
She wriggles past you, it looks like she didn't even listen to what you said.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

The lessons are as boring as they are everywhere else, but at least they aren't worse. No one is asked about any strange appearance since the teachers know that some of their students are mutants and do not want to out anyone. The only real shok comes in Clair's biology lesson there the teacher Senior Estevez explains a few basics about the delta factor.
"And this little changed sequence here is what fifts so many of each new generation with those fabulous powers. Since the number of mutants rises with each year we can now make the reasonable asumption that this is not an isolated phenomenon but the future of mankind."
Compared to the "delta menace" that was hammered into each of your heads at home that sounds like a voice from another planet.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

_Well, that went well.  _ 

He thinks looking for his locker number in something of a mad rush. 

_And where do I get the books for my classes? _ 


And as he looks down the hall it seems that the hall stretches into infinity, as though he was in some sort of bad dream.  All the people seemed to move in slow motion, and he half-way expected Gary and his cronies to burst out of the woodwork soon.

_Aw dang! There's only one thing to do. Take a deep breath and head on into what could be the very pit of hell itself.

Oh don't over dramatize things. Living in a small town you're just not used to the rush of a large place. That's all. Just remember, you're never alone. He'll be walking right beside you._ 

So taking a deep breath he sets on down the hall to find his  future.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

In Clair's biology class, Michael raises his hand to ask this question:

"And how do you explain how there are some mutants who can't turn off their powers, making them very dangerous to anyone near them. Is there a way to reverse this?"


_Evolution shmevolution. This guy's probably blowing it out his ass. It never ceases to amaze me that some just can't accept that the world was created. They just can't see it their own eyes. But maybe he might have some answers that would help me with my powers. If I can somehow manage to bring my toxin under control to where it won't be of danger to anyone unless I want it to be, like my ability to corrode nearly anythin, then maybe just maybe I'll be able to have something of a normal life anyway._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

After class, in the midst of lunch time, Joey has his pack over his shoulder, he glances to Eris beside him, "I don't think I will be making it back for the rest of my schedule," which he tosses in the trash.

_Like I need a school to teach me anything, useful,_ he glances to his bike, "Want to start your lessons early?" Joey stands at the entrance to the school overlooking the parking lot.

_Chances are, she will say no, oh well, can teach her later,_ Joey glances back in side, and places his shades back on.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

When lunch comes around, Michael sits by himself outside of course. As usual, to avoid any unwarranted contact.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2003)

"So thats it?  Your just gonna drop out and not go to classes on the first day?" she asks, surpised by his announcement, to say the least.  Eris had skipped school plenty of times, it came with her animal nature, hating being cooped up for much more than an hour or two, but she had never done it on the first day.  Proffessor Luca and Dr. Gert wanted her to be there, so she would at least make the attempt, they were going out of their way to help her, they'd get into a lot of trouble if she was found out.  _I don't want them to not trust me, especially since Patriot told them to._ she thought to herself.

"Can't you just stick around for the rest of the day to keep me company? Or at least make the masses dessist in their attempts?"  she asked him, putting her charms to the test, as another student, a girl this time, stammered out a request for a date.  The girl was sorta nerdy and it impressed Eris that she had the gots to ask in public, but she wasn't Eris's type at all.  Too brainy, not athletic enough, the girl would look at home in a science lab.  In fact thats where Eris had first noticed the girls stares.  She idly wondered if the girl had already known she was a lesbian, or at the least Bi, before she had asked.

She didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about her, so she declined, gently, leaving the girl some room for hope, if she were persistant, and willing to put up with her antics.  She dismissed the girl, Tessa, with a smile and sent her scurying away confused, yet happy.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *In Clair's biology class, Michael raises his hand to ask this question:
> 
> "And how do you explain how there are some mutants who can't turn off their powers, making them very dangerous to anyone near them. Is there a way to reverse this?"
> 
> ...




"in theory there is, from what we know about the vanished Alphas they all hat total control over their powers after their change. Since the Alphas did have the same gene sequences that just mutated at a faster speed some scientists have the theory that all mutants can reach that controll with time. But I would asume that there are experts in that area that can tell you far more about it than a simple teacher. I could recomend a book to you if you'd like."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

Joey sighs, "Drop-out?  As if, this place is just dull," and he turns, "I don't fail, or give up, but I hate this whole high school things, just a bunch of goons running around trying to be cool."

_If I were going to leave , I would have left by now,_ Joey shrugs and walks back down the hall, "Whatever, lets get to class.  I mean the rest of the crew seems like they don't have a clue, and as much as I don't like to admit it, they need someone to watch over them, my roomate in all his clueless glory, included."

Joey removes his shades, "Nice way to let the chica down easy, by the way."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

At lunch Jonothan goes out side and wanders around, seeing Michael all by himself eating luch he heads over there to see him, What's the matter? Why are you out here all by your sefl, mate?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

"Oh, hey Jonothon. Nothing's the matter, I'm just trying to avoid being touched as much as I possibly can. In there where it's filled to the brim with students  it's next to impossible."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

Chamber looks Michael over, Why don't you like people touching you? You don't have some kinda rash do you?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Oh, hey Jonothon. Nothing's the matter, I'm just trying to avoid being touched as much as I possibly can. In there where it's filled to the brim with students  it's next to impossible." *




Joey, along with Eris, pass by Jon and Michael, and Joey takes a moment to check up on the two, "Dudes, what are you guys doing out here, all the go-, all the students are inside, shouldn't you like be mingling or something, I mean that is why we came Costa Rica right, to live semi-normal lives?"

_Maybe they have self-esteem problems,_ Joey relaxes his stance, and runs his hand through his wild spiky blonde hair.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan looks over at the cafateria, I don't eat anymore, mate. Then looks back at Joey and Eris, and points at the wraps around his face and chest, No sense drawing even more attention to my self.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jonothan looks over at the cafateria, I don't eat anymore, mate. Then looks back at Joey and Eris, and points at the wraps around his face and chest, No sense drawing even more attention to my self. *




"Dude the first people to get noticed in school are the outsiders man, this place is mutie friendly, might as well enjoy it while we can," Joey replies, "cause last time I checked, the rest of the world seems to be all about persecuting us."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono, starts looking a little nervous and starts to fidgit a little, There are certain things about my powers...about what happened when i got them. I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"
> 
> "Can't you just stick around for the rest of the day to keep me company? Or at least make the masses dessist in their attempts?"  she asked him, putting her charms to the test, as another student, a girl this time, stammered out a request for a date.  The girl was sorta nerdy and it impressed Eris that she had the gots to ask in public, but she wasn't Eris's type at all.  Too brainy, not athletic enough, the girl would look at home in a science lab.  In fact thats where Eris had first noticed the girls stares.  She idly wondered if the girl had already known she was a lesbian, or at the least Bi, before she had asked.
> 
> She didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about her, so she declined, gently, leaving the girl some room for hope, if she were persistant, and willing to put up with her antics.  She dismissed the girl, Tessa, with a smile and sent her scurying away confused, yet happy. *




there is a lot of mumbling and jiggling from the tables around you as Tessa leaves. "Have you seen that?","seems she doesn't only attract the boys.", "do you think she is a...you know?" ...etc.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jono, starts looking a little nervous and starts to fidgit a little, There are certain things about my powers...about what happened when i got them. I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea... *




"Dude relax, you don't ahve t tell anyone anything you don't want to tell them, your life, your rules, but no need to shut yourself off either, don't sweat it," Joey replies, placing his shades back on, and taking a seat on the table, "both of you man, try and just relax, you get all angsty and pent up, and your only going to make things worse for yourself in the end.  The goons around here feed on the weak, that is the nature of high school.  And outsiders are easy targets," Joey replies with a candid tone.

_Dude, now freaking call me Clarissa, cause I sure am explaining it all,_ Joey thought, "But like I said, your life, your rules."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

I understand what yer saying, and i appreciate it, but it's better if i keep to myself. If no ones askin questions, then no ones going to figure things out on ther own. It's safer for everyone that way.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

The mess hall divides into the usual groups. Josè, Tessa and a few of the other nerdy looking types hang at one table, Rico and his mates from the soccer team at another and some skaters at the far end. There are a lot more and the elite girl clique of the school just enters and strolls through the hall like the queens of the world before taking their table. A few boys and girls scuttle out of their to make place. They look over to Eris a few times like people who want to chek out a potential threat before two of them stand up to head over to her. The people who stared at Eris suddenly all look somewhere else. The tall redhaired one makes a winking motion to the girl sitting to Eris right and she suddenly decides she is finished with her and makes place for her.
"Hi, I'm Eslarne. Mind if i have a seat?"
She sits down with a smile before you can answer, it looks that most people in this room would give their right arm to sit beside her. She points to the smaller girl at her side.
"That's Belinda, what's your name?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

Jack watches the 'queen-bitches' scene as he stands in line for the grub. 

_Ugh. This stuff looks bad, smells worse and I don't even know if I dare taste it..._ He sees two of the grrlz walk over to Eris and knows the drill. 
He smirks.
_Hey Eris, ready to be assimilated by the überGoths?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

Joey thinks, _Whatever dude,_ he pulls out his headphones and lays back on the table, and listens to the jams, not really paying attention to Eris, and the goth-squad.

Joey sings outloud, "If your so smart, explain this Clarissa!," and jams to some *Mindless Self-Indulgence*, the song aptly named Clarissa.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2003)

Eris sighs at the comments around her, she hadn't been trying to hide it, but keep it on the low down, that was something she did want.  People would act differently towards her if the rumor persissted, at least the ones that shrugged off the pheromones.  Her eyes narrowed slightly when the 'Queens of the School' approached her, but otherwise didn't show that she was aware of the 'honor' that was being bestowed upon her.  Eslerna's directness earns her a smile.

I don't really think they're Goths at all, though I haven't really had a chance to get up to date on fashions lately.  Seem to perky, and pro-active.

"Hi Belinda, Eslerna, I'm Eris."  she says by way of greeting and introduction.   Wonder what they want, you wouldn't mind checking would you? she thought at Jack hoping he'd be able to catch the thought.  "What's up?" she asks the Duo curiously.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> * Wonder what they want, you wouldn't mind checking would you? she thought at Jack  *




_You tryin' to get me suspended for using my powers in-school?_ he replied with a grin.
Focussing on the Duo conversing with Eris, Jack activated the full power of his telepathy, entering their minds...


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Chamber looks Michael over, Why don't you like people touching you? You don't have some kinda rash do you? *




Michael looks at him for minuite. 

B"ear with me a bit and I'll show you."

He lloks around the area and spots a plant. He pickes it up, and takes off his gloves.

"Watch closely now."

He puts the plant on the top of his hand not the palm. A few seconds passes, then he puts the plant on the table in front of Jonothon to let him watch it wither and die. Satisfied that Jonothon's seen it, he puts his glove.

"I-I-..." takes a breath, "I'm highly toxic. Anybody who touches me will get very sick at the very least.  At the most they'll die if they touch me too long. 

"There's...", pauses, " there's already some kids who were put in the hospital and a couple of them have died.

"So now I don't like people touching me to prevent that."

_And why I can't have that P.E. class. Dang!_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

_Poor guy._ Jono, shakes his head up and down a little, Yeah that's a pretty crappy lot you pulled. Remeber it can always be worse, mate.  After making sure no one is looking he pulls the wraps on his face down a little, allowing Michael to see the boiling fiery energy were his face used to be, then quickly puts them back in place. When i got my powers the explosion took out half my face, most of my chest, and organs. I don't eat, breath, go to the bathroom, and i sleep a lot less. I'm baerly what you can consider human anymore. That's why i'm so worried about people finding out too much, i don't want them thinking i'm somethin more then a "Delta" if you know what i mean. Jono holds a hand out to Michael, Tell you what, you keep what i told you between us and i'll do my best ta help you get yer powers straight. Deal?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

Puts glove back on, and shakes Jonothon's hand.

"Sure. The way I figure  many of us here have our own problems, so why should I make things even worse by causing unnecessary ones?

"Anyhoo I was on the run for a few months before they got me. I'm still wanted back in America too."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

The authorities have a tendancy not to see accidents for wot they are. I have some experiance in that area too. Needless to say i don't expect i'll be going home anytime soon myself.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

"They don't care about the truth of things. They care about bringing in the 'perpetrator'."

Changes the subject a bit.

"And I don't know what I'm going to do about this P.E. class. It has to be taken for credit and graduation. MAybe they'll have some sort of alternate class for people with these kinds of problems."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Chamber*

No need to worry on that, it's any easy fix. Just tell em you ave a medical condition and you'll bring in a Doctors note tomarrow. I'm sure you can get one given the situation.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 12, 2003)

Raises an eyebrow at the thought.

"Hmmmm... I just may do that. If I explain the situation to Dr. Garcia this evening...."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Jack watches the 'queen-bitches' scene as he stands in line for the grub.
> 
> Ugh. This stuff looks bad, smells worse and I don't even know if I dare taste it... He sees two of the grrlz walk over to Eris and knows the drill.
> He smirks.
> Hey Eris, ready to be assimilated by the überGoths? *




Jack gets some iced pepsi in his neck then he starts his telepathig connection. Behind him stands a red haired girl that speaks with a french accent.
"Ohhhhhhh, I am soooo sorry."
It is the girl that broke into the Institure and at her side stands the guy "Enrique" you met in the morning, he is pretty good looking wearing black leather pants and muscled shirt. His hair is dyed so blond it's nearly white and he moves with a secure arrogance that reminds you a bit of Eris.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris sighs at the comments around her, she hadn't been trying to hide it, but keep it on the low down, that was something she did want.  People would act differently towards her if the rumor persissted, at least the ones that shrugged off the pheromones.  Her eyes narrowed slightly when the 'Queens of the School' approached her, but otherwise didn't show that she was aware of the 'honor' that was being bestowed upon her.  Eslerna's directness earns her a smile.
> 
> I don't really think they're Goths at all, though I haven't really had a chance to get up to date on fashions lately.  Seem to perky, and pro-active.
> 
> "Hi Belinda, Eslerna, I'm Eris."  she says by way of greeting and introduction.   Wonder what they want, you wouldn't mind checking would you? she thought at Jack hoping he'd be able to catch the thought.  "What's up?" she asks the Duo curiously. *




"Just wanting to welcome you, i heard your right out of the states.
Good fashion sense you got and the weather here will take care of your tan. We're going to the beach with some of the boys later want to come?"
Jack picks out her thoughts loud and clear. She considers Eris a poetential member of her clique and wants her in it. She also wants to know if Eris is a threat to her position. She would prefer her as her ally but in the later case she intents to sqash her rep like a bug, she has done that often enough to be quite experienced in it.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"Ohhhhhhh, I am soooo sorry."*




"Of course you are." Replies Jack, with a faked smile. _I forgot, jerks work in teams..._ While scanning Eslerna, he pretends to make small-talk; "My name is Jack. You're Enrique, if I'm not mistaken, and I didn't catch your name, unfortunately."

Throwing a glance at Eris, he quickly transmits;
_Best you keep her as a friend, for now. She knows you could be trouble as a competitor for popularity queen._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Of course you are." Replies Jack, with a faked smile. I forgot, jerks work in teams... While scanning Eslerna, he pretends to make small-talk; "My name is Jack. You're Enrique, if I'm not mistaken, and I didn't catch your name, unfortunately."
> 
> ...




She looks a bit confused at Jacks smile and answers shy.
"Well, my name is Fabienne."
Enrique looks frustrated and slaps first his forehead and then the back of hers.
"Fab, you annoyed us all the whole night about how much you hate him. Do you leave your brain behind then you do that teleport thing?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2003)

Is that all she wanted, to see if I was a rival?  How terribly insecure of her.  Thanks for the assist honey. she thought at him, sending him a naughty thought as a thank you.

Eris nodded at Eslerna, "I am right out of the states, as of like, yesterday.  Thanks for trying to make me feel welcome and all, I think I'll like it hear, a lot, with the right friends of course."  She says winking at Eslerna and Belinda.  She lets her gaze wander over the tall red-heads outfit, for a moment, "I love your outfit, you'll have to tell me where you got it from, that and all the other places around here to go."

She thinks about the offer to go to the beach for a moment, she didn't really feel like sticking around the institue all afternoon, especially with what Luka said about medical exams, it was enough to make her skin crawl, just at the mention.  "I'd love to go to the beach with you guys, I'll just have to stop by the institute first, to pick up my suit, and get Joey, I have convinced him to teach me how to surf, so I'll totally need to bring a board."  She points out Joey, to the other girls.  "Thats him there, the one wearing shades, the cute one.  Though come to think of it, he and Jack are both pretty hot.  what can I say, the Institue has some outstanding scenery, I mean, I'm there too, so its beyond outstanding, but even without me..."  she trails off smirking as she watches Jack and Joey.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

"Well, Fabienne, I think that's a lovely name. I know we may have gotten off on the wrong foot, but it's not too late to make amends. _After_ I put on a dry shirt." Still smiling, he puts down his tray at an empty seat, and goes to his locker to change into his PE shirt. _It's a fashion *don't*, but I can't keep wearing this sticky wet thing, either... Best I bring back-up clothes in the future, who knows what could happen at Mutant High!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Joey lays back on the table, not really listening, envisioning waves, and the surf, and ridiign the Da Kine, to the end... a monster wave, that just kicks all ass... all the while listening to his music, just kind of laying back and looking at the sky.

Suddenly he curls up and hops off the table, with some grace, lands on his feet, and snatches his drink, and takes a sip, and glances to the gathered betties, _Why do the hot ones, come in packs?_

Joey turned to Eris, _Nice kids, all of them, wrapped up in their little material world... each their own material girl... man..._ "Yeah you will need a board, and becareful with the suit, seen many betties lose thier tops after a rocking wave," he turned to the girls, and removed his over shirt, revealing a black tank top underneath, with his worn khaki threaded shorts, and sandals.  Displaying both of his tattoos on the opposing shoulders, "Whassup?" he says nonchalantly.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2003)

The bells ring as the lunchbreak ends. Eslarnes gaze follows Eris and she grins.
"Oh you can certainly bring those two. I like the one in the wet shirt. See you later then."
The hall begins to empty as the students leave for their classes.
Fab stumbles over a few words before she answers to Jack.
"Yeah that sounds good." Her companion enrique just shrugs tired and pulls her back at her shoulder.
"Let's go before you melt right here, do that then I'm not around."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Joey starts walking slowly to class, grabbing his things, _I should be gone, but it seems like Eris needs someone to not keep her safe, but unavailable?  Already getting sucked into the madness, freaking goons..._

Joey glances over his shoulder to Eris, "If we don't see each before the end of the day, just meet me by my bike, if you want a ride home, I won't stick around long, though."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

*Chamber*

When the bell rings Jono nods to Michael, See yer later mate. Back to torcher 101.  Then he strolls off to class, aparntly decideing to take his time getting to the afternoon classes.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 13, 2003)

"Thanks. I'll see you later.

Heads to cafeteria to dump his food. After doing so heads off to his next classes.

_It's a good thing P.E. is my last class of the day._ 

The next class up: French, then music, then P.E.

_Remember, don't forget to talk to the teacher about that note._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2003)

"I'll definitely try to bring Jack, he may not be able to come, depends on whther or not he feels like borrowing one of the Institute's cycles.  He should be there though, no guy really ever tells me no when I want something this easy, and Jack is definitely sweet on me."  She tells Eslarne, before the bell rings.

At Joey's warning about the a ride home she simply nodded, "I'll be there, but I am pretty sure that our schedules are the same, we both have gym last,"  she says examining the schedule one more time.  "Just promise me it wont be you using the water to take my top off on purpouse."  she says, teasing Joey lightly at his warning about her top.  She walks along to their next class holding his hand to keep away the teeming masses.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Joey is reluctant to take her hand, "Uh not to sound strange, but why exactly are we holding hands again?" he says walking towards the class, his hands weaseling out of hers, slick, with unseen water, "not that I am not grateful."

Joey holds the door open for her, "But I try not to keep things on the real, I think people are slowly getting the point, that you aren't _available_," he says softly to her as he looks at the class, the eyes and gawking looks already putting two and two together, _Great, not that this betty isn't damn fine, but I am not trying to advertise, and her actions are a little strange, and confusing to not just me, but I am sure many around her..._

Joey shrugs at the onlookers, and finds himself a seat, and takes a seat near the front, whipping out his sketchbook, and starting on a sketch of a beach, well more like the waves on the beach, and a girl surfing a killer wave.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2003)

"What? I can't want to hold your hand just because were friends?"Eris asks Joey, then she shrugs and lets her hand drop.  If that was his backhanded way of saying he wasn't interested in her, he was soo totally wrong, he was her type, but at the moment she only wanted to put out the message that she was taken.  It didn't have to be him, if he didn't want it to be, but he was the only guy she actually new at all in the class.

Even so, Joey was sending out mixed messages to her, normally when a guy gave her a gift as valuable as those pearls were, the guy would love to have her hold his hand.  Oh well, at least we get to go to the beach after class, she though to herself as she watched him start to sketch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Joey tooled around with the sketch, as he worked his way through it, he noticed soemthing peculiar, the girl looked more and more like, Eris, he smirked, and handed it off to her when he finished the sketch, it was life-like, and pretty well done for a rough sketch.

Joey finally spoke back, between the teahcer's lecture, "Don't get me wrong, I am not freaking gay, dude, far from it," he says with a pause.  Joey sighed, as the teacher droned on, _Alright, she is hurt, wasn't trying to go for that, I guess I was just well... damn now I am confused._

Joey continued as he saw the teacher turn around, "And uh, sorry, friends can hold hands, you know, I mean your a cool betty and all.  And your a cool person overall," he says and then leans back in his chair.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2003)

Now its Eris's turn to look confused, where had that bit about he being gay come from, she hadn't thought anything of the sort, especially after the Pearls he gave her.  _I just thought he was being all laid back and all.  Whats with the freak out, was he like a homophobe or something, maybe that thing with Tessa threw him off or something._  she wonders, as she whispers her compliments on the drawing.  She tucks it into her bag so that it doesn't get damaged, spends the rest of the lesson daydreaming about surfing, and Joey, and how great it'll be to be able to drive, and Patriot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Joey relaxes, giving the look of a slacker, but really taking in the lesson, as much as he tried to be to a slacker, he was plenty smart, not a super-genius but school came easy, and it was boring, he liked challenges, and he loved to test himself, for the thrill of the adventure.

Joey was essentially the student, that seemed to always give the impression of not doing anything, yet turning in work, that would seem to not come from him, how he fit into his busy schedule of surfing, riding, extreme sports, and the like was a msytery...

_Dude, I am like freaking, she got under my skin, must be that ability she has, never had a betty mess me up before, got to get under control, Joey.  Like riding a wave, control, relax, and execute, you know what to do... man this class is slow, is the clock actually going backward... that would be funny..._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2003)

Even though the time crawls by like something half-dead school's out sometime. The floors are full of students who run out of the building and music blurs from dozens of mp3 players and car radios. Michael got excused from P.E without a problem by promising to bring a doctors note the next day.  
Jonothan stands outside then the black haired guy he met in glass walks by.
"Well that didn't look too much like burns what you showed the cowboy there but it's cool. See ya tomorow."
His form begins to shrink and in a fluid motion he transforms into an Owl and flies out of the crowd. Some people look a bit uncomfortable at that but it seems they are used to him doing that.
Belinda waits for Eris and Joey on the outside and looks at the owl fying of.
"It allways freaks me out then he does that. Hey you two, do you have a car to get your boards to the beach? My boyfriend an me can come to collect you otherwise."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

*Chamber*

_S%&T!!!! No good deed goes unpunished. I can't believe that wanker was spying on me._  Jonothan scowls and shoves his hands into the pockets of his leather jacket, then stalks off toward his ride back to the institute, _Maybe coming here wasn't such a bloody terrific idea._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

"We got a vehicle back at the place," Joey says, recalling the Cadillac back at the Institute he saw in the garage, "yeah we have a pretty phat ride back at the place," he says gunning the engine of his bike.

"Just give us a place, and time, and I will be sure to be there, just make sure the waves are kicking," he continues, and glances over his shoulder to Eris, "unless you want to ride with them..."

*The Phat Ride back at the Institute...*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2003)

Eris watches the owl flap off with a great deal of interest, "I don't know, I think its kinda cool, I wouldn't mind a power like that, it must be wonderful to be able to fly." she says to Eslarne with a shrug.

"He's right," she said agreeing with Joey, "We have a pretty cool car, back at the institute, just tell us where to meet up with you."  She says as she climbs onto the back of Joey's motorcycle, putting her hands around his waist for balance.  "Unless you don't want to come, I want you to take me.  Come on, the sooner we get back the sooner we can leave the institute again."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 13, 2003)

Michael gets on the bike and heads back to the institute to talk to Dr. Garcia about his problems with P.E.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

_Sounds good to me,_ Joey guns the engine, after getting the time from the girl, and swerves out in front of some cars, causing them to honk their horns, causing him to go faster, and zip out of the parking lot, making sure to buzz the van the rest of the students came to school in.  And before they know it, he is gone, leaving behind mass-confusion...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 13, 2003)

_I hope Doc Mauer is here with the van. Don't know the area well enough to walk 'home' yet._

"Hey Jono, what's wrong?" _Dude, you're giving off bad vibes!_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan looks up when Jack comes over, I made the mistake of tryin to cheer up Michael by showin him how bad things can be, that wanker owl boy decided to spy on my. Stuff like that puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 13, 2003)

Jack digs slightly into Jono's memories of the event.

_So you showed Mike what you keep under wraps for the rest of the world because he's afraid of hurting people with his power, and a shapeshifting prick knows a secret about you? Point him out to me some time and I'll ferret out a secret or two for you in return._ Transmits Jack, ending with a grin over that last though.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono's scowl deepens slightly, it's obvious he doesn't like Jack poking around his head, but he doesn't want to offend him by saying anything, That's alright. I can deal with him myself. If he means well, but has poor manners i'll sort him out. If he's a A$$%ole, i'll throw him a beating.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

Joey pulls the bike into the Institute, gives it the once over, cleaning any dirty spots, and then turns to Eris, "You got about 15 minutes, gonna grab my board, and meet back here, we can practice till the ko-, till the others show up, since we are taking the phat ride, I will show you hot to ride a bike later," he turns and walks to his room, throwing his backpack on his bed.  He pulls out his board, all covered up, and grabs some *Sex Wax*...

_Used by surfers to wax their boards... get ye minds out of the gutters._

*Joey's Board*






Joey grabbed the surfboard bag and made his way back to the SUV, and loaded the board in the back, bringing an extra board for Eris, _Good thing I have more then one_, with some of his gear, wearing blue surfshorts, and no top, and his sandals.  And of course his shades, his blue ones to match his shorts.  He hops in the driver seat, pops in some *Red Hot Chili Peppers* and lets the music blast, waiting for Eris.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Gert waits with the van for anyone who wants a ride home.

Jackson spots Fab, Enrique and another realy tall guy moving through the crowd. Then she sees him she first cheks if her comrades see her and then winks.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Eris and Joey are going to miss their medical exams but on a day like this it hardly seems to matter.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Eris and Joey are going to miss their medical exams but on a day like this it hardly seems to matter. *




_*OOC:* No need for the probulator _


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2003)

OOC:  A name like the probulator, shudder... no woder Eris is phobic, that name gives me the creeps too

IC:
Eris strips out of her school clothes, leaving them in a pile on her bed as she rushes to change clothes.  She ties on her bikini, and drops a towel over her shoulder, she switches out her boots for a pair of sandles, and a toe ring in the shape of a butter-fly.  Her rose-colored sun-shades finish out the outfit and even match.

She made it down to the car, barely in time, wondering whether or not to bring sunscreen, it wasn't very important, she could heal a sun-burn faster then she could get it, mostly it left her slightly tanned, but that was natural color, not a tan.  She slipped into the passenger side next to Joey.  "So, are we all ready?" she asked.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *OOC:  A name like the probulator, shudder... no woder Eris is phobic, that name gives me the creeps too
> 
> IC:
> Eris strips out of her school clothes, leaving them in a pile on her bed as she rushes to change clothes.  She ties on her bikini, and drops a towel over her shoulder, she switches out her boots for a pair of sandles, and a toe ring in the shape of a butter-fly.  Her rose-colored sun-shades finish out the outfit and even match.
> ...




With a howling sound one of the bikes rushes in front of the car. Patriot crouches on it, wearing a black kevlar jacket and his mask. He drives towards the exit like a madman and heads for the town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

Joey drives the SUV with some savvy, well aware of its larger size, he keeps the window down, and the music loud, he drives wordlessly, listening to the grooves of the music, and making his way towards the destination... his heart set on getting in some good surf time.

_Nice ride, flag man... but like Ludacris says, *If your doing the speed limit.  Get the **** out of my way!*_, with that thought Joey smirks, and keeps rolling for the beach spot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2003)

"I wonder where he is off to in such a hurry, another damsel in distress maybe?" she asks Joey jokingly, she goes quite for the rest of the trip, letting the Car's Air conditioner cool her off from the heat, her feet up on the dash as she admires the toe-ring.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"I wonder where he is off to in such a hurry, another damsel in distress maybe?" she asks Joey jokingly, she goes quite for the rest of the trip, letting the Car's Air conditioner cool her off from the heat, her feet up on the dash as she admires the toe-ring. *




_Who cares?_ Joey shrugs, as he eventually gets to the spot, and pulls the SUV out onto the rocky sand.  He opens the door, and walks out, he walks towards the water, and then grabs his board, "Well get a board, lets get this started... the waves look alright."

Joey grabs his board, and walks out the beach, and lays it out, and then waits for Eris to follow, and promptly begins instruction, with almost no introduction, eager to get her on the waves.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 14, 2003)

Jack tries to determine if Fabienne is genuine with his Teep, and then he gets in the van, eager to get back to the Institute and put on some normal clothes.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Jack tries to determine if Fabienne is genuine with his Teep, and then he gets in the van, eager to get back to the Institute and put on some normal clothes. *




She doesnt really think much at that moment.
_He is cute, i mean he's a jerk but he's so cute. Did Scrapper and Dragon see me wink??? I wonder what he does tonight..._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 15, 2003)

When Michael gets back to the institute, the first thing he does is see Dr. Garcia about getting that note to excuse him from the P.E. class, or at least limit him to activities that can avoid touching other students, such asweight lifting. Even before that he takes a shower when he gets back since he can't take showers in a public place because of his powers. After that he does his homework and studies for an hour, then works out for an hour.

_After all, nobody gets ahead in life by farting around._

After his workout he breaks for dinner, even though he doesn't need to eat, he can still enjoy the taste of food.

When dinner's over he practices his guitar for another hour. He begins with his scales which he knows by heart, then finger stretching excercises, then on to a few actual songs.

Even though he loves country music most of all, and he does practice a couple of George Straight songs tonight, one of his "guilty favorites" is ZZ Top and softer rock and roll, such as Phill Collins. They were a guilty favorite because his father simply didn't approve of rock and roll and would never allow him to play it in the church. However, he's caught his father listening to his "guilty favorite" the blues and BB King late at night. 

Still he knows only a few scant  rock and roll songs, but one of the new ones he starts to learn tonight is "Give It Up" by ZZ Top;

I bet the derby and I won by a nose,
I bet in  Vegas and they took my clothes.
I bet Monte Carlo I was showin' my stuff,
I bet on you baby, now ain't that enough?

You got to give it up, 
Give it up baby.
Give it up.
You got to give it up, baby, tell me where it's at.

Well there's a few more things you need to know about me,
I trained trigger single-handedly.
I invented see-through negligees,
And I bought the flying saucer off the Presley estate.

You got to give it up, 
You got to give it up baby.
Give it up.
You got to give it up, baby, tell me where it's at.

I fell in love down in Mexico,
Thunderbird wine's the only way to go.
I been in love ten thousand times, 
All you got to do is remember my line. 

You got to give it up, 
You got to give it up baby.
Give it up.
You got to give it up, baby, tell me where it's at.


Although it's rough in places and he stops when he's got the chord wrong. He practices the chord a minimum of 20 times, and more if neccessary. Even though he knows it'll take him about a week of hard practice to learn the song, it's frustrating to not get a chord right.

Just keep thinking of that old joke about how to get to Carnegie Hall: Practice Practice Practice.

And then practice some more.

Maybe that should be a short definition of life. Practice living. Yeah.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 15, 2003)

When Jack gets back to the Institute, he is immediately annoyed at the lack of jeep.

"Who took the cool wheels? I was so looking forward to cruising around the isle!"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 15, 2003)

January.12.2004
A realy nice spot on the beach near the city
16:00

Joey and Eris rech the place Belinda described. They just get their boards to the water as a few more cars arrive. It's the girls from the mess hall and the guys Joey saw with Rico including himself who drives Eslarne. They all come from richer part of town (clear just from looking at their cars). They start unpacking surfboards, a volleyball web and about everyithing else you just could need on a beach while some terribly trendy spanish music blurs from the speakers. 
"Hey there, great you could come!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2003)

_The gringos rolling with the nouvae riche natives... this should be fun,_ Joey nods to the girls, "Alright give it another try Eris," he then walks out to the waters, gets on his board, and swims out to take in more waves, and keeps watching Eris, in case she gets in trouble.

Joey is more intent on surfing the really socializing, but is not rude either, just real focused.  He makes a point to try not to get entangled with these kooks and goons, socially because he for one does not like getting involved in stuff like that.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 15, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *When Michael gets back to the institute, the first thing he does is see Dr. Garcia about getting that note to excuse him from the P.E. class, or at least limit him to activities that can avoid touching other students, such asweight lifting. Even before that he takes a shower when he gets back since he can't take showers in a public place because of his powers. After that he does his homework and studies for an hour, then works out for an hour.
> 
> *




Michael gets his medical first and Gert asures him that he will take care of the problem and he will be excused from P.E from now on. He does some other basic health checs and takes a small blood sample for Dr Garcia.
"She will try to find out more about your powers with it."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 15, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *When Jack gets back to the Institute, he is immediately annoyed at the lack of jeep.
> 
> "Who took the cool wheels? I was so looking forward to cruising around the isle!" *




"Someone who does not intent to be here for his chek I would say." Gert sounds a bit anoyed, like he did then Jack was late at their first meeting. The Doctor waits in the doorway of the garage and suddenly holds up the keys to her Jaguar.
"Welcome back, I hope your first day was good. Truth will give you your schedules this evening, today we will just make the basic checs. Please come to my lab after Mr.Kleinmaurer is finished with you and tell me about all the powers you are aware you have since I can not be sure we know all about that yet."

OOG: we will just skip boring lab scenes. Just post something if you have something you want to talk about to the doc or Gert.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 15, 2003)

After Micheal is finished, Jack goes through the same process (minus the PE bit).

Then he talks to Dr. Garcia.

If she has no long speeches or quetionaires, he'll shower and change.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2003)

*Chamber*

When Jono's turn comes up he stops Gert short, No point in check my vitals, mate. I don't have any. You might be able to get blood, not sure though, no ones tried sence i got my powers.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2003)

Eris was having a bit of a problem with surfing, not with maintaining her balance, that was beyond easy,  it was with anticipating the way that the waves moved, there was only so much balance could do if a wave came down on top of you.  No, it wasn't balance she needed to practice, it was simply expeirencing the way the water moved around her.  It being easier to learn the way the waves react then to teach yourself to be balanced, she learned fairly quickly.  On her last attempt before the locals arrived, she had even managed to ride the wave in for 10 feet or so before the wave came down directly on top of her, knocking her flat.

"So what exactly am I doing wrong?  I mean, I have the best sense of Balance of like anyone in the world, how come I can't stay up on the board?"  she asks Joey, rubbing a sore spot where her head head slammed against the board, on anyone else, it would have been a huge bruise, but in the few secoonds that it took for her to stand up, it was gone.

She waves to the girls as they disembark from the vehicles, taking one last marginally good run before heading in to join them, it wasn't up to Joey's standards, but then again, he could make the wave go where he wanted, as fast as he wanted, she thought defensively.  She stroad out of the water, the board cradled under her left arm, her body and pink hair dripping sea-water as she approached the gathering of students.

"Thanks for telling me about this place Eslarne, its really beautiful."  She said, letting her gaze wander the landscape.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2003)

Joey replies, "Its practice, I wiped out so many times, when i first got started, I can't even count.  You are getting it faster then I did, but I have been doing this since I was a kid, it is all practice," he says as she goes to join the others.

_Well she isn't bad, alot better then I thought,_ Joey makes another run, whipping through the wave with skill, he surfs the tube, and rides it to the edge, whipping up and over the wave, taking air, he crashes back into the water and whips back to catch another wave, and rides it into the shore... he comes out of the water dripping wet with a smile, and places his board near Eris' board.

_I will be back baby, don't get too cold,_ he thinks to his beloved board, and walks towards the pack of she-wolves, "Hey, not a bad spot," he says.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2003)

As soon as he comes back from school, Clair reports to Dr. Garcia for the blood sampling.  _I hope this doesn't hurt too much_ he thinks.  Afterwards, he heads over to his room and goes over to his bed, unpacking his backpack and laying everything out on it.

Going over all the books that was given to him today for his classes, he gawks at how large they seem.  The look of them alone had set him into a stupor.  Being too idle for his taste, he sets himself to work browsing through them.

_It's been a long day, I'm just glad no one decided to pick on me too much.  But maybe if no one really watches our use on powers I could come up with a couple fun ideas tomorrow._

He muses about _boosting_ that short kid who was being picked on earlier today, to see what he would do with his new found strength.  His mind wanders, to the girl who broke in last night and then to the topic of Deltas.

Looking over at his Biology book, he thinks, _I wonder if they've started dissecting *us* yet..._  He notes the possibility humorfully, but then considers it-and inwardly he groans.

He's in a sortof passive state when Michael comes in, and he tries not to bother him, noticing how tense he seems to be.  Simply nodding towards him in recognition, Clair brings his gaze back down to his books while his room mate takes a shower.

After dinner though, when he starts playing his guitar, Clair does a poor job of pretending to read while listening on.  Giving up, he tries not to be a boor by trying to start a conversation, "You sound really good, did you make that song up by yourself?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Joey replies, "Its practice, I wiped out so many times, when i first got started, I can't even count.  You are getting it faster then I did, but I have been doing this since I was a kid, it is all practice," he says as she goes to join the others.
> 
> Well she isn't bad, alot better then I thought, Joey makes another run, whipping through the wave with skill, he surfs the tube, and rides it to the edge, whipping up and over the wave, taking air, he crashes back into the water and whips back to catch another wave, and rides it into the shore... he comes out of the water dripping wet with a smile, and places his board near Eris' board.
> 
> I will be back baby, don't get too cold, he thinks to his beloved board, and walks towards the pack of she-wolves, "Hey, not a bad spot," he says. *




The wolf pack is rather peacefull out here and then the talk gets too boring for Joey he can allways just head of for the waves. An hour or so later the whole crew decides to get to the water and Eris finaly gets a better grip on it. Or maybe it's just that the others aren't as good as Joey and so she looks better in comparison...
Suddenly her board is drawn under the water and Eris feels strong hands grabbing her feet and pulling her downwards. Four humanoid creatures pull her down with frightening speed.

The creatures:


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2003)

_What the hell!?_ Joey dives into the water with great speed, he screams out, "Eris!"  Joey still looking for Eris, his eyes adjusting to the water with ease, as he descends into the water...

_Did she wipe out?_ Joey thinks, as he descends into the water.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2003)

Eris lets out a slight 'yip' of surprise when she feels her board get yanked out from beneath her, and her eyes flash to their cat-shape as she tries to user her enhanced senses to pick up her attackers.  Her night-vision is put to the test by the water as she tries to get a glimpse of the things that have her legs.

Bending herself almost in half, with her chest touching her knees, she strikes out at the hands holding her, she was more worried about drowning herself, then killing them being in a panic as she was, she struck out with blows capable of breaking a human's bones, or even killing one outright.  Much as a cat that her powers soo resembled, she was not fond of being underwater, not one bit.  She struck as rapidly as she possibly could, her hands never stopped swinging towards her captors, as small bubble escaped her nose.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 16, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Michael gets his medical first and Gert asures him that he will take care of the problem and he will be excused from P.E from now on. He does some other basic health checs and takes a small blood sample for Dr Garcia.
> "She will try to find out more about your powers with it." *




"Whew. that's a load off.  Thank you doctor."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris lets out a slight 'yip' of surprise when she feels her board get yanked out from beneath her, and her eyes flash to their cat-shape as she tries to user her enhanced senses to pick up her attackers.  Her night-vision is put to the test by the water as she tries to get a glimpse of the things that have her legs.
> 
> Bending herself almost in half, with her chest touching her knees, she strikes out at the hands holding her, she was more worried about drowning herself, then killing them being in a panic as she was, she struck out with blows capable of breaking a human's bones, or even killing one outright.  Much as a cat that her powers soo resembled, she was not fond of being underwater, not one bit.  She struck as rapidly as she possibly could, her hands never stopped swinging towards her captors, as small bubble escaped her nose. *




Eris hits one of the creatures, injuring it. They both strike back with softer blows that only intend to knock her down but she evades them even while they hold on to her feet. The two others let go of her and swim towards Joey to intercept him. Their voices sound blurred underwater but they are still clear to hear as they shout toward him.
"We will take her land-dweller, in exchange for the one you captured Give him back and we will let her go!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2003)

The farther she is dragged down the harder Eris struggles, striking out at her aquatic assailants more frantically as her need for oxygen increases, not having been ready, she hadn't been able to take a deep breath before she was pulled under the waves.  (The same action as last time, using Rapid Strike feat, so +7/+7 to hit, damage bonus of +10)

There is fear in her eyes, and pleading as she is dragged down further, starting to drown.  _He wont be able to have me back If I;m drowned already!_ she thought angrily, picking up the hole in the Aquatic Denizens logic.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

Eris hits the same attacker again and with time he lets go of her and sinks down unconcious or worse. The last one still drags her down and tries go get a better hold on her.
"Hold still stupid human, you will drown if you don't let me help you."
Joey has reached the other two by now and they circle him cautiously.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2003)

The water bubbles ferociously.  

As the bubbles reaches the surface, Clair pulls his head out of the sink.  Sighing, he grabs a towel and dries his face off.  "Well that bit of conversation never really got started, maybe I am a boor."  He says as he looks at himself in the mirror, with a little contempt in his eyes.

Leaving the bathroom, Clair pulls himself back up on his bed, _I wonder what the others are up to?_  He thinks as he opens his biology book once again, the page showing various pictures of marine life, "Why do we have to have so many assignments during the first week of school!  I'm working here while everyone else is probably having fun on the beach."  

Mildly annoyed, Clair lies down on his bed, stretching out with the book in hand.

_Cut back to underwater scene..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2003)

The furtherest thig from Eris's mind at the moment is school work, as she tries to deal with her more immediate problems.  She tries again to strike out at fish boy again as she thinks about the absurdity of the situation, _she wasn't that far from shore, shouldn't they have hit the bottom by now?_.  Instead of striking out twice in quick succession she aims more carefully to make sure of a hit, at the same time, she tried to use her improved dexterity to slip out of the things grip. (+9 to attack, damage bonus 10, the other half action is an escape artist attempt 1D20+13, using a hero point to re-roll on a failure.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_This is bad,_ Joey surges forward with great speed at the first of two that are facing him, but then charges toward the other being holding Eris and strikes at it with a swimming charge, if possible moving by it another 20 feet or so.

_Joey can charge 140 feet in the water, and with Move-By Attack he can attack and continue to move, he is using Power Attack (+2/-2), as well, total attack is +7 (-2 from power Attack, +2 from Charge), his damage total is +13S.  His defense for this round 15, -2 from charge, but +1 from Underwater Combat.  he will activate his Water Shield as well witha free action, giving him an automatic 8 protection versus any physical damage.  His damage save beyond that is +2.  For his move by attack he will try and move as far as possible, hopefully giving Eris enough time to getaway._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 18, 2003)

Michael is in his room doing his homework. By now he's finished with his French and moved on to the rest of it. Stretches his arms to take a bit of a break.

"Oh, hey Clair. You didn't go to the beach with the rest of them?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

*Chamber*

When it's dr Garcia's turn Jonothan takes off the wrapps and shows the Doctor the boiling mass of energy that makes up much of his body, My powers aren't much good for anything but blasting things Doc.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2003)

Clair shrugs, "Too much work on the first day to go gallavanting off, I guess.  Besides, I'm a little edgy around people who are friendly to people like us...mutants-it just doesn't feel right, y'know?"

_Awkward silence following tiny pieces of conversation, not good._  He thinks as he shuts his history book.

Clair begins to start speaking, but stumbles as to what to say, but regains his composure and continues on, "I heard you playing your guitar earlier, you sound really good-like proffesional, or something.  I've always wanted to pick it up, myself, but I've never found the time.  Have you been taking lessons for a long time?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 18, 2003)

Jack sits in his room, listening to one of his favorite CD's, _Be not Nobody_, by Vanessa Carlton.

He is pondering the things that happened at school earlier that day. "Truth?" He asks, wondering if the mysterious hacker was always listening in.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Clair shrugs, "Too much work on the first day to go gallavanting off, I guess.  Besides, I'm a little edgy around people who are friendly to people like us...mutants-it just doesn't feel right, y'know?"
> 
> Awkward silence following tiny pieces of conversation, not good.  He thinks as he shuts his history book.
> 
> Clair begins to start speaking, but stumbles as to what to say, but regains his composure and continues on, "I heard you playing your guitar earlier, you sound really good-like proffesional, or something.  I've always wanted to pick it up, myself, but I've never found the time.  Have you been taking lessons for a long time?" *




"Thanks. I've been in my father's choir all my life until recently. I've been studying the guitar for almost four years now though. I study one hour a day, except on weekends. I certainly don't consider myself a professional though.

"If you'd like I can teach you how to play."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

The underwater fight:
The creature holding Eris is hit again and barely holds on. She wriggles free of its grasp at that moment and starts swimming upwards again. She can see the light far above her but she is not that far down, the creatures pulled her further out into the sea while they pulled her down. Her lungs start to burn but she manages to hold her breath.
Joey rushed forward and the two opponents in his way strike at him with their claws. One misses the fast moving form and the other can't even penetrate the watershield surounding Joey. He reaches the one who held Eris and strikes at it. Together with her attack with proves too much for it. It drifts away a few feet from the force of the impact and then starts to sink downwards.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *When it's dr Garcia's turn Jonothan takes off the wrapps and shows the Doctor the boiling mass of energy that makes up much of his body, My powers aren't much good for anything but blasting things Doc. *




Dr.Garcia holds up the vial with the sludge like blood Gert took from Chambers arm and studies it.
"Now this will be interesting. Your powers also free of almost all basic needs of your body it seems. And sadly the power to blast things might be very usefull in the end if you consider how many people hunt out kind."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Jack sits in his room, listening to one of his favorite CD's, Be not Nobody, by Vanessa Carlton.
> 
> He is pondering the things that happened at school earlier that day. "Truth?" He asks, wondering if the mysterious hacker was always listening in. *




At the question there is a dialing sound from the console, the voice display showing that it calls because of your voice activation.
"Yes?" a second later:"Oh, hi Jackson. Did you want to reach me or is the voice activation malfunctioning again? It did that darn often the last few days."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Cool... now to help Eris..._ Joey whips back around, and grabs Eris, and gives her a kiss, more so to feedher oxygen then anything else, and then once he feels she has enough, he places his arms around her, and begins swimming for the shore... moving at top speed, and then bursting out of the water if possible, his thoughts on his board as well...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

Katies day:
Katie was shown the university by Dr Garcia, had a few talks with terribly impressed profs. There was a real competetion to get her as assistant for various projects and she practically had free choice to do whatever she wants to. The only thing she was practically pressed into is their little pet project, an advanced computer course for the high school seniors so that "she can be with people her age" and stuff like that. In the afternoon the doc showed her Heavens own equipment wich beats every dream she ever had about hardware. This will be very much her personall playground, from what the doc explained most of the systems here are controlled by "Truth" but from the sheer amount of tasks this should be absolutly impossible for single person to do. It sounds more like a programm that runs the system than an actual operator.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 18, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *At the question there is a dialing sound from the console, the voice display showing that it calls because of your voice activation.
> "Yes?" a second later:"Oh, hi Jackson. Did you want to reach me or is the voice activation malfunctioning again? It did that darn often the last few days." *




"No, I was asking for you. Can you tell me anything about this girl Fabienne? I talked to her at school this morning."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

The wind blew back her long raven tresses, twirling that functional ponytail like a banner behind her.  A black two-piece swimsuit - definitely designed to be sporty with boyshorts and  Roxy logo along one side.

Dangling from the hips of her jean cutoff shorts was a radio blaring Steppenwolf's Born to Be Wild as she drove on the school's other remaining motorcycle.

Well if there wasn't any snow to be had in Costa Rica, then Katie would have to go for the next best thing...surfing.  Same principles if a bit different kind of ride.  Some that she couldn't control - nature  - something that wasn't technology - water - and something that provided the reckless creative side to her to blossom into being.

Everyone seemed busy at school - doing their projects - making friends.  

Sighing inwardly, Katie stared into the lovely blue ocean as the motorcycle came to a stop on the gorgeous sandy beach.  Didn't seem to be anyone in sight that she could see so far.

Well - she had spent hours all absorbing the internet manuals and random books on surfing.  Now time to put that knowledge to the test.  Surf until the sun goes down and then return home to see what the others were up to when they got back from their activities.

Everyone seemed to have already created their own cliques - leaving out of course the only one in their group who didn't fit in at the highschool - who didn't even go to highschool.  Sometimes being a genius wasn't so wonderful after all.

"You're just going to have to try harder," Katie told herself with her usual cheery optimism, taking the board out the straps.  "I'm sure they'll like you - I mean they're really nice, aren't they?  I'm sure you'll find something in common with someone."

Shimmying out of her jean shorts, she headed toward the ocean with nothing but the sun, the breeze, and the water to find her soul in the waves.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dr.Garcia holds up the vial with the sludge like blood Gert took from Chambers arm and studies it.
> "Now this will be interesting. Your powers also free of almost all basic needs of your body it seems. And sadly the power to blast things might be very usefull in the end if you consider how many people hunt out kind." *





You providing a sanctuary or recuiting an army, Doc?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No, I was asking for you. Can you tell me anything about this girl Fabienne? I talked to her at school this morning." *




There is a moment of silence.
"Sure, Fabienne Delarnè, age 17.
She and her parents migrated to Costa Rica  last year. Officially because her father got a job in a software company here but considering that she suddenly used her mutant powers here it's likely it was to protect her. The french draft all known mutants into the military for at least five years. It is not as bad as some other countries but sure no fun. She allready has a note in her school file about using her power there repeatedly and a note from the police cause she was caught stealing three month ago. Nothing really serious as yet, looks like she just got a little lightheaded after finally being able to use her powers. I would consider her costume a capital offense but since nobody asks me..."
Her voice gets a bit teasing.
"Would you like her adress or phone number?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 18, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Her voice gets a bit teasing.
> "Would you like her adress or phone number?" *




"Sure, I could... Uh, I mean... Damn! I'm supposed to be the mindreader here!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2003)

Eris sucked at Joey's mouth greedily, trying to draw in just as much air as she could from him.  She hugged herself up against him as tightly as she could, not wanting to be thrown off if when he swam them away at top speed.  She watched the sea denizens warily over his shoulder as she prepared herself for the highspeed.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris sucked at Joey's mouth greedily, trying to draw in just as much air as she could from him.  She hugged herself up against him as tightly as she could, not wanting to be thrown off if when he swam them away at top speed.  She watched the sea denizens warily over his shoulder as she prepared herself for the highspeed. *




The light races closer and the seacreatures don't move to follow. Then you get close to the coast you see some of the boys and girls are searching for you and Rico sees you just as you slowed down. As you all break through the surface he call out laughing.
"Don't worry folks, those two where just busy with each other!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2003)

"We were not busy with each other!"  she calls out to him indignantly as she makes her way out of the water.  "There's some kind of sea-creatures down there, they grabed me off my board and pulled me under, way under, so get out of the F@#$ing water!" she calls back over her shoulder as she backs out of the water, looking for the things with her enhanced senses.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2003)

_At least it all seems normal..._ Joey carries Eeris out of the water, and glances over hi shoulder towards the water, and shakes his head, and then sets Eris on her feet, "Be careful, those waves can be brutal," he uses his powers to subtly have their boards drift to shore.

Joey walks towards the boards and moves them from the water, _Great, now people really think we are an item, not that, that is a bad thing, but yeah..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2003)

"That would be really cool," Clair replies to Michael, "Although I have to warn you, I'm a bit of a slow learner, the only thing I've ever really picked up before is the piano-er, I mean play, not pick up-it's not like I have mutant powers that allow me to do that stuff-but you probably know what I mean."  He flushes, embarassed.  _Just change the subject_, he thinks.

Recovering, "You seem pretty close to your dad, if you don't mind me asking, what does he do, is he just a choir teacher?  How about your mom?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"We were not busy with each other!"  she calls out to him indignantly as she makes her way out of the water.  "There's some kind of sea-creatures down there, they grabed me off my board and pulled me under, way under, so get out of the F@#$ing water!" she calls back over her shoulder as she backs out of the water, looking for the things with her enhanced senses. *




There is no trace of the creatures. Rico hugs himself and kisses the air while he grins.
"Yeah sure SEA-CREATURES...that's the reason."
The rest of the group relaxes and laughs while they get back to the beach. Eslarene helps you up.
"Now come on, he's cute why not admit it? Your both from that facility down south aren't you? I heard they really build one hell of a place there. What's it all about?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> You providing a sanctuary or recuiting an army, Doc? *




"I'm beginning to think that the lines might start to blur."She absently answers while cheking over the blood. You only saw equpment like hers in sci fi movies so far and mere moments later a three feet hologoram of your DNA strands floats in the air.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Sure, I could... Uh, I mean... Damn! I'm supposed to be the mindreader here!" *




There's a giggling sound from the speaker.
"Life's hard like that. Start thinking with your brain and i might no longer know what you think." 
The number and adress appear on the screen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2003)

Eris's face flushes in embarresment and anger.  _Why don't they believe me? I geuss it is kind of far-fetched, but Joey should be backing me up damn it!  He's making me look like a liar._ She thought angrily.

"I geuss saying it was a sea monster was pretty stupid huh?" she asked Eslarne, glaring at Joey, she still didn't move one bit closer to the ocean.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris's face flushes in embarresment and anger.  Why don't they believe me? I geuss it is kind of far-fetched, but Joey should be backing me up damn it!  He's making me look like a liar. She thought angrily.
> 
> "I geuss saying it was a sea monster was pretty stupid huh?" she asked Eslarne, glaring at Joey, she still didn't move one bit closer to the ocean. *




Joey quips nonchalantly, "Those creatures didn't stand a chance Eris," he grabs his board, "but I doubt they could follow, I poured on the speed, at the end."

Joey gives her the hang ten motion with his hands, "Nice kiss by the way, really took my breath away," he says taking a seat, and beginning to wax his board.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"That would be really cool," Clair replies to Michael, "Although I have to warn you, I'm a bit of a slow learner, the only thing I've ever really picked up before is the piano-er, I mean play, not pick up-it's not like I have mutant powers that allow me to do that stuff-but you probably know what I mean."  He flushes, embarassed.  Just change the subject, he thinks.
> 
> Recovering, "You seem pretty close to your dad, if you don't mind me asking, what does he do, is he just a choir teacher?  How about your mom?" *




"Don't worry about it, so was I. Music is not all that easy to learn. The people you see who are truly good at it have had years of practice or are some sort of prodigy, such as Beethoven.

"My father was a Baptist minister and my mom runs a hairdressing salon back in Alabama."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

After a hard workout teaching herself how to surf, Katie floats out there on the water on her surfboard, staring in fascination at the beautiful blue water.  The little fishes and their glittering scales as they moved as one - schools of sparkling waves over gorgeous coral and crystalline sand.

_Maybe its not so bad without snow_ she muses to herself, trailing her fingers over the water.

An hour later with everything packed and well-waxed,  she started the motorcycle to cruise the beach.  _There's got to be a party somewhere around here.  I'm in the mood for some fun!_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2003)

*Chamber*

And that doesn't bother you? You think it'll make things better?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *and well-waxed,  she started the motorcycle to cruise the beach.  There's got to be a party somewhere around here.  I'm in the mood for some fun! *




Joey relaxes on the beach listening to the booming music brought by the other kids, not his thing, but it allows him to numb his mind, and just relax, when it gets to be too much, he walks back to the Cadillac, and turns up his mix CD with various hip-hop artists, *50 Cent, Nelly,* and *Misys Elliot*  The music is loud, and probably easily heard from far away for any passing tourists or _party seekers..._

Joey takes a seat on the beach grooving to the music, and relaxes, just taking it easy, he watches the water, but feels content that whatever transpired out there, is probably over now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> turns up his mix CD with various hip-hop artists, 50 Cent, Nelly, and Missy Elliot  The music is loud, and probably easily heard from far away for any passing tourists or party seekers...
> *




The air blew Katie's long ponytail in all directions as strains of Nelly's Hot in Herre drift to her ears.

"Now that's what I'm talking about," she says with a laugh, spotting the group of kids on the beach.  _Hmm...probably from the highschool.  I wonder if any of the other institute kids are there?_

Sand spun briefly in the air as Katie brought her motorcycle to a stop, its crystalline particles flickering over her lotioned skin and clothes.  Letting her eyes wander, she did spot two people she recognized...Eris, her super nice and quite popular roommate _hooray, maybe she can introduce me to people_ and Joey, the laidback cute boy with the California accent _Haven't got a chance to talk with him yet, hope he turns out to be pretty nice._

Swinging her leg over, Katie hopped off her motorcycle but then nearly started giggling when a sudden realization struck her.  _Why do I get the oddest feeling we could be an episode of "Beverly Hills 90210 - Mutant Style"...._

"Hey Eris!  Joey!" the young woman called out, waving her hand as she bounded over the sand toward them, half dancing with the music.  "I could hear the party a mile away...mind if I crash?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris's face flushes in embarresment and anger.  Why don't they believe me? I geuss it is kind of far-fetched, but Joey should be backing me up damn it!  He's making me look like a liar. She thought angrily.
> 
> "I geuss saying it was a sea monster was pretty stupid huh?" she asked Eslarne, glaring at Joey, she still didn't move one bit closer to the ocean. *




She laughs."Hey that was the coolest excuse I've heard in a while."
The whole group looks curiously at Katie then she arrives and wait how Joey and Eris react.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Swinging her leg over, Katie hopped off her motorcycle but then nearly started giggling when a sudden realization struck her.  Why do I get the oddest feeling we could be an episode of "Beverly Hills 90210 - Mutant Style"....
> 
> "Hey Eris!  Joey!" the young woman called out, waving her hand as she bounded over the sand toward them, half dancing with the music.  "I could hear the party a mile away...mind if I crash?" *




_A second betty, sweet, sounds good to me,_ Joey glances to Katie as she comes towards the group, he gives her a wave, "Whassup, Katie right?  Welcome to the party, missed some great waves, but all in all not too bad."

Joey turns to the other teens, "She is cool, she is with us," he says and stands up, "Crash all you like, the party is just getting started, and we could always use a few more bettys."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

"Hey Joey!  Well I caught some much more subdued ones elsewhere," Katie replied with a grin, gesturing in that direction while waving back to him.  "Can't play in the ocean with the big girls until I get my training waves under me."

"I don't know, Joey, but I think the Costa Ricans have something here.  Don't get me wrong, I totally love boarding, but this surfing is turning out to be absolutely a dream! So what have you guys been up to?"

Then her eyebrow creases slightly in all innocent naivete as his words sink in.  "Betty?  But my name is Katie..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2003)

"Feel free Katie," she calls out to her room-mate, "just about everything else is." she mutters under her breath resignedly, her anger at Joey fading, the things wren't too dangerous, at least to her, she could have easily handled them heself.  They weren't particularly tough, she had dealt with two of them in the same number of punches, now that she knew about them, she would be fine, at least for as long as it took to ask Dr. Luka about them, she or Patriot, or Dr. Gert would probably know what to do.

Eris introduced Katie to the others, "This is my room-mate at the institute, Katie.  She' pretty cool."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

_Funny too,_ Joey smirks at the mention of surfing, "I prefer Australia, and Hawaii, but this place is not bad, and the culture is great.  I don't have any complaints."

Joey walks towards the cooler, and gives Katie a drink, along with Eris, cracks his open and take a long gulp before speaking, replying to her last question, "Course it is."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 20, 2003)

"Hmmm...." 
Jack looks over the info on his screen, then goes to his favourite on-line store.
_Ah, that costume of hers needs a fashion update anyway..._
He looks over a selection of red and black dresses, and picks one that is only moderately revealing.
_I hope she likes it as much as I do_, he thinks with a big grin.
Paying with his credit card and filling in Fabienne's adress for delivery, he arranges for a small note to be added to the package;

_"Hey Fabienne, since I ruined your costume the other day I figured I'd replace it with something else. Something less cheesy. ;-)

 - Jack"_


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

The beach:
Katie is introduced through the group and Eris and Joeys words make it pretty easy for her to settle in. One of the girls, Juanita, offers her a drink.
"So, your with them eh. No bad company. I hope you'll like it here. Say I didn't see you at school you've been there?"
Chale, one of the boys who dived after them before sits down beside Joey.
"Man you grow em hot in that place of yours."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> Chale, one of the boys who dived after them before sits down beside Joey.
> "Man you grow em hot in that place of yours." *




Joey shrugs, "Yeah I guess, girls are girls no matter where you go, you got bettys, and you got the well other girls, but no matter where yah go, bettys are sure to be there."

Joey takes another drink, "Know what I mean?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

"Thanks Eris, Joey."

Katie stares at her drink for a moment before popping it open.  _Whew!  Really cold!_ Shivering slightly as the cold raises a few goosebumps over her skin, she pulls a cellphone from the pocket of her jean shorts.

"Do you mind if I invite the others from the institute here?" she asked Juanita, her fingers dialing the number of the institute, only to pause over the send button.    "Parties always work better on a exponential scale - add more people and you're bound to have more fun. Well...trouble at least but trouble can certainly be fun!"

"I don't attend the highschool, at least not as a student," she clarified with a rather mysterious smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

_Bubbly, friendly, and all too nice, and no, more people does not always equal more fun,_ Joey smirked, "Sounds cool." Joey relaxed next to the SUV and watched the ocean.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Thanks Eris, Joey."
> 
> Katie stares at her drink for a moment before popping it open.  Whew!  Really cold! Shivering slightly as the cold raises a few goosebumps over her skin, she pulls a cellphone from the pocket of her jean shorts.
> 
> ...




"The other guys from your institute?...Maybe another time."
She answers without much interest.

She gets some curious stares at her statement of not attending as a student.
"Now you got me, i could figure that betty thing of Joey but this is just too wired."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

_They don't cut the mustard for the *in-crowd* not all that surprising,_ Joey takes another drink, and looks up, "You guys just need to relax, turn up the music, and relax.  Thinking can be put to the wayside, enjoy the evening," he looks to Katie, then to Juanita, "Katie is a genius I think, she like finished college already or something like that, form what I figure, probably smarter then all of us combined.  Works for me, a smart betty is better then a dumb one."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Well, hold a sec and I'll leave messages for them in their room.  If they want to head on over, they can do so."  Taking a few minutes, Katie accomplished that before snapping her tiny cellphone closed and slipping it back in her pockets.

"Betty thing of Joey's?" She looked a bit confused, but moved on to clarify further, her skin pinkening at Joey's praise.  _I guess he is kind of nice...good!_

"Well, you see, Joey is right...I kind of skipped highschool," Katie answered with a grin while fiddling with the music.  "I graduated from college when I was ten."

Finding a song she liked, Katie turned up the volume on Pink's Feel Good Time.  The feel of the sand against her toes felt dizzyingly erotic, the swiveling motion of her hips sending puffs of sand around her , whipping along with her long black ponytail.

"The best part of a party is always the dancing," she called out to everyone with a laugh, holding out her hands for anyone to join her.  "Next to the food that is!  Come on Joey, Eris!  I know you two can dance."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Joey stood up, and grinned, "Now your talking my kind of lingo, Katie," Joey dances with Katie, feeling her out, and enjoying himself, feeling the sand between his toes, wearing his blue surf shorts, and no shirt, both of his tattoos, the serpent on one shoulder and the Korean script on the other, plainly visible.

Joey grooves with the music, "I never would have figured you the life of the party, Katie," he quips, "I like surprises..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2003)

"Definitely call up Jack and ask him, I know at least one person here would love for him to make an appearance."  Eris said to Katie encouragingly, not really much caring about Mike or Claire, and Jono probably wouldn't want to come, sporting all that leather and all, there was probably something wrong with his skin, and he just liked keeping it covered up.

She decided to tan up since she wasn't going to go back into the water without a bunch of depth charges, or maybe a harpoon gun.  After putting her board back in the truck she lay out on her tummy on her towel, untying the strap of the bikini top to avoid tan-lines on her shoulders, lying to maintain her modesty, her chin on her forearms.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Possessing an amazing natural dexterity and grace not from mutation but from years of toned athletic prowess, Katie moved easily to the music, more freeform energy than any formal dance techniques.

She laughs at Joey's comment and sent a burst of sand in his direction with one well-placed foot.  "What?  You think all scientists are mousy little social misfits?  Shame on you, Joey.  Not all of us want to spend time cooped up in a windowless room.  I think I spent as much time out in the slopes as I did in the libary or the lab."  

_Of course because it was one of the few places where the silence from the  overwhelming technology of this world would let my mind rest._

"Hey if you want to get in good with your new computer teacher, now is the time you all need to shake that booty," Katie added to the others as an incentive to join in on the fun.  "You might inspire me to give you some slack on those pop quizzes..._might_."

Even Katie though looked slightly taken aback at Eris' tanning display, no matter how normal that was to see at a beach, somehow when Eris did it...everything always seemed so sexually charged to every male in the vicinity...even to Katie who didn't even like girls that way...now why was that?  That couldn't be normal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Joey shook his head, "Whatever you say teach, just don't be too strict on that whole attendance thing, and you can do whatever you like," Joey just moved with the normal grace of a practiced teenager, who had been to various clubs overseas, nothing flashy, but good, and not too mention he accidently spilt water on her shirt as the song ended... though where the water came from... is still a mystery...

Joey shrugs, "Sorry about that, guess I am still a little wet, from my lessons with eris."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Warm?  Cold?  Katie wasn't quite sure when she felt the splash of liquid land on her chest, soaking through the top half of her sporty black two-piece swimsuit.  Thankfully she hadn't changed into her white T-Shirt or there would be something to show and tell about.

"Yeah...I'm sure that _must_ be it," the teen replied back with a laugh, glancing briefly down at her now wet suit.  "So did you teach her how to surf or did she teach _you_ a thing or two out there in the ocean?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

"I gave her lessons," Joey replied, finally taking a seat, "she is a natural once she gets more practice she will be great."  Joey sits on the beach, and just relaxes, having done his fair share of dancing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Katie settles in on the sand near Joey, a bit away from the bustle of the noise so they could hear each other over the music.  

"Have you been surfing nearly all your life?  You said you've been to some pretty cool places - Australia and Hawaii!  I know I've never been able to leave the mainland until now."  She smiled.  "I tried to teach myself how to surf earlier today...I think I spent more time in the water than actually on the board.  I guess reading surfing manuals isn't the easiest way to do it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

"Yeah I have been swimming since I was about five or six, been all over the world, and I have competed a few times, but I am not in it for the competition.  I really enjoy the feeling of cutting the wave, and hitting the tube," Joey replies looking off over the water, "if you need some pointers, I could help, it just takes practice and time, the water can be quite unpredictable at times."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Unpredictable...yeah, like the weather, but somehow I get the feeling that you can make them rather predictable."

Katie wiggled her toes in the sand, burying them deeply as she lay back in the sand to enjoy the view of the surf, propping herself up with her elbows.  

"Am I wrong?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Unpredictable...yeah, like the weather, but somehow I get the feeling that you can make them rather predictable."
> 
> Katie wiggled her toes in the sand, burying them deeply as she lay back in the sand to enjoy the view of the surf, propping herself up with her elbows.
> 
> "Am I wrong?" *




"I could," Joey counters.

_But where is the fun in that,_ Joey layed back in the sand, "But I usually don't unless someone needs help, I like to take on nature, without any assists... besides it is always to find Da Kine naturally, then simply create it."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Katie nodded, a little more gravely than usual for the cheerful teen, the music behind them echoing over the surf, enhancing rather than detracting from nature's sounds.

"I know what you mean though.  Boarding for me is like that and I guess now surfing.  I'm away from everyone and away from my usual comfort zones.  A place I can't control - a place where its just me and nature.  It's rather...empowering."

Her voice dropped slightly into a softer tone.  "The modern world's pretty noisy - I don't think it ever sleeps - like its on a permenant artificial high."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Joey shrugs, "Its life," he says nonchalantly, "just enjoy what we can, perservere through the rest, and party like it is 1969.  Everything else is fluff."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 21, 2003)

From out of the blue:

"Don't you mean party like it's 1699 among a bunch of plain and simple guys living in an Amish paradise?

"Hello everyone."

It's quite a bit later in the evening when Michael shows up. He's dressed in casual wear, not at all for swimming. His guitar is strapped to his back.

_I sure hope this doen't turn out to be a bad idea. I had to finish my homework before I could come down though._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"1969?...Why 1969?" Katie asked Joey curiously just as the other boy showed up on the beach.  

"Hey Michael!" She called out with a wave.  "Glad you could come down here.   Eris and Joey are here too."  She gestures to her roommate catching some rays on one side and the surfer teen sitting beside her in the sand.

"Oh you play guitar?  Sweet..."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 21, 2003)

"Sure, I can play a few tunes. I know mostly country though."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Joey shrugged, and cringed at the mention of country, _Nothing worse then country,_ he turned to Michael, give him a nod, and stood, and walked towards the water, and then dove in for a swim, _Turning into a regular, goonfest..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 21, 2003)

Clair tagged along behind Michael, a bit more scrawny looking wearing a white T-shirt and blue swimming trunks.  

_Wow, there sure are alot of people here!_

"Hey everyone, did I miss anything?"  He says, before Michael starts to play his tune.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2003)

The mood is pretty good in the beginning but Katie earns herself some annoyed stares then she talks about being the new teacher. It's better after that but she still gets the feeling that she is mostly ignored by the group, except by Eris and Joey of course. Eris is still much in the middle of attention especially after pulling her suit down tsome of the boys barely manage not to drool.
The moment Michael arrives some of them gather their stuff and head for their cars. "You know it's getting late..."
Eslarne is a bit more direct as she winks to Joey and talks to Eris.
"See ya tomorow, we head over to Rico's place. The sight just got boring....not to mention the sounds. Country? Sure that's just soooo cool."
She jumps into the car with a disgusted look.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

"Hey Clair!"

Katie doesn't mind the others' treatment of her as she pretty much is used to always doing her own thing despite anyone else's perceptions.  Her unusual upbringing made her more independent and mature than most teenagers her age, growing up mostly on a university campus.

However, she isn't too pleased at Eslarne's comments to Michael, the frown creasing her lips indicating that.

"Come on, Michael, take a seat in the sand," she speaks up, hoping to make up for the others' rudeness by being extra nice to him.  He had been so nice to her earlier, helping her carry her bags and all, that Katie didn't want his feelings to get hurt.

"What other tunes do you play besides country music?  I don't really know anything about country stuff.  I guess only the ones that make it to MTV - but that's probably more pop country, huh?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

Sits down with Katie, ignoring the people annoyed at him.

"Along with country I know choral music and traditional hymms, and a bit of light rock. Yes MTV is mostly for popular rock music. There's also a couple of country music stations for popular country music."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

_Looks like the gang is leaving, guess the party is over,_ Joey gives the native crew the hang ten hand motion, and then moves for the truck, "I think I am going to ghost, the waves are looking kind of flacid, and it looks like the party is dying.  See you guys back at the Institute," Joey hops in the SUV, turns on the tunes, playing some *Sean Paul* reggae mixes, "Take it easy."

Joey backs the SUV up, he turns it around,and then moves out onto the road, and back to the Institute, not really digging the scene much now, especially after the mood-killer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

"See you later, Joey!"

Kate waves good-bye to him, a hint of disappointment in her dark eyes at watching him go, but she wasn't one to desert the others for a boy.  Turning her attention to Michael, she smiled at him.

"Ok...I like listening to choral music.  It's pretty.  Why don't you play us something to welcome in the sunset?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 22, 2003)

Clair sighs, _It figures,_ he thinks.  As he sees everyone going away, he barely restrains himself from asking if he can go along-but no, he isn't going to give up a new friend for that.

"Yeah, Michael, play something like what you did earlier back in the room-that was really great."

Clair sits down next to Katie and Michael, thinks for a moment, then remembers some experimenting he did with his powers before back home.  "Afterwards, do you want to check out the bottom of the ocean?  I can sortta form a protective thingie around us with my powers."

_Maybe that will cheer everyone up...and "thingie"?  What am I, 12?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2003)

Eris continues to layout, suning herself, oblivious tot he strife that is caused by Katie's phonecall, or, if not oblivious, not really upset about it, it was the way things worked, Katie had crashed and wasn't wholey welcome, and she in turn had invited more people that wouldn't have benn invited by anyone else that was there.  Michael and Claire just didn't have 'it'.  That certain indescribable something that made them cool and popular with those around them, or at least Eslarne's friends.  She sort of expected a talking to by the other girl about it.  _Yea, whatever_ she thought idly, retying her top so she could tan her front without flashing, _Need to find a spot at the institute or somewhere for real sun-bathing, I don't want any lines, definitely not_.

When Joey gets in the car to leave, Eris hops up off of her towel and grabbing it in her right hand, she does a forward flip that would be the envy of a great many olympic gymnists, leaving her by the door which she had somehow opened in the middle of her landing.  She slid in, throwing the towel down into the footwell for her sandy feet.  "Did you think you could leave without me?" she asked smirking, then her expression got a bit more serious, "what the hell were those things? And you better not ever make me look foolish like that again, you knew I wasn't lying."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

"I know you weren't lying," he says nonchalantly, "I guess you missed the part where I admitted as much, but those things seemed to think we took one of their own or something.  I don't know, I might come out here later and investigate, but it may have just been a msunderstanding between two disparate cultures," he says while driving lazily along the road.

_Might actually be worth looking into, as well_, Joey glanced over to Eris, "Wasn't trying to make you look foolish, Eris.  We make a great team, as it is."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"See you later, Joey!"
> 
> Kate waves good-bye to him, a hint of disappointment in her dark eyes at watching him go, but she wasn't one to desert the others for a boy.  Turning her attention to Michael, she smiled at him.
> 
> "Ok...I like listening to choral music.  It's pretty.  Why don't you play us something to welcome in the sunset?" *




Searches around his head  while tuning up his guitar for a bit then decides on this Hymm:

"This is a Hymm based on Psalms 19.  The melody was written by Joseph Addison  in 1672–1719. 


"THE SPACIOUS firmament on high,  
With all the blue ethereal sky,  
And spangled heavens, a shining frame,  
Their great Original proclaim.  
The unwearied sun from day to day        
Does his Creator’s power display,  
And publishes to every land  
The work of an almighty hand.  

"Soon as the evening shades prevail  
The moon takes up the wondrous tale,        
And nightly to the listening earth  
Repeats the story of her birth;  
Whilst all the stars that round her burn,  
And all the planets in their turn,  
Confirm the tidings as they roll,         
And spread the truth from pole to pole.  

"What though in solemn silence all  
Move round the dark terrestrial ball?  
What though no real voice nor sound  
Amid their radiant orbs be found?         
In reason’s ear they all rejoice  
And utter forth a glorious voice,  
Forever singing as they shine,  
“The hand that made us is divine.” "

_And if this one won't drive people away nothing will._ 

He thinks rather sarcastically.


http://www.bartleby.com/45/2/101.html


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Katie smiled, lying on her side with one arm propping her up.  "That was beautiful, Michael," she spoke, staring dreamily into the ocean.  "I'm not a religous person by any means but that moved me.  Its somehow peaceful.  How did you get involved in music?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

"Thanks. I was singing in my father's choir for as long as I can remember. I started studying the guitar about four years ago. He entered the choir entered the state competition at the county fair and we won first prize. I got an autographed guitar from George Straight himself.

"So, how come I didn't see you at school today?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

"Oh, I don't go to the highschool," Katie explained with a smile, knowing that none of the others knew what her mutations where.  It wasn't obvious like theirs and she rarely ever used any of her more physical ones where anyone could see.  

Old habits die hard.

"I graduated from college when I was 10 - so you can say I'm pretty much done with it.  You'll see me soon though.  I believe Dr. Lucas wants me to teach an advanced computer science class at the school."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 22, 2003)

Jack walked onto the beach in a balck swimming trunk, with a towel hanging over his shoulder.

"Hey all, sorry I'm late, had to park that f-ugly van somewhere no-one can see it, and what the hell happened to the party?!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

"Hey Jack," Katie greeted with a smile.  "I think everyone was getting pretty pruny so they ran off."  Her nose wrinkled slightly.  "That's ok because some of them weren't really that nice to begin with.  Joey and Eris went back to the institute together."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Oh, I don't go to the highschool," Katie explained with a smile, knowing that none of the others knew what her mutations where.  It wasn't obvious like theirs and she rarely ever used any of her more physical ones where anyone could see.
> 
> Old habits die hard.
> 
> "I graduated from college when I was 10 - so you can say I'm pretty much done with it.  You'll see me soon though.  I believe Dr. Lucas wants me to teach an advanced computer science class at the school." *




A simple raising of the eyebrow to acknowledge that he's in the midst of a prodigy.

"Why computer and not some other hard science? I know a few things about computers myself but that was more of a way to have some sort of job skills in case if plans for the future didn't work out."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *And that doesn't bother you? You think it'll make things better? *




She turns towards you as you suddenly managed to get her whole attention.
"What do you think?  In fact i try to find another solution than those who think there can only be a violent solution. But but I have long since accepted the fact that I sometimes have to defend myself."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

Joey takes the scenic route back to the Institute, finally pulling off the road, "Hey why don't you drive, this thing is an automatic, so it should be a snap, no need to waste a chance for you to get a little driving time."

_Besides, if she picks it up pretty fast, then I can just chill,_ Joey tosses Eris the keys, and waits for her reaction.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blockader7 _*
> "Why computer and not some other hard science? I know a few things about computers myself but that was more of a way to have some sort of job skills in case if plans for the future didn't work out." *




"Its what they needed, I guess."  

Katie shrugged, staring off into the ocean and enjoying the beautiful sunset.  The colors exploded over the sky - a myraid of beauty that threatened to steal the breath from her throat.

"So what are you three interested in for highschool, besides girls that is."  She winked at them with a rather mischievous laugh.  "Don't worry.  I see how you all look at Eris.  Damn, I see how _everyone_ looks at Eris.  I'm beginning to think the only guys that are immune are the ones who like other guys."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *" I'm beginning to think the only guys that are immune are the ones who like other guys." *




"I doubt they'd be immune to her. I've picked up some...interesting... thoughts at school today...."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Its what they needed, I guess."
> 
> ...




"Let me see... right now I'm going to fart around a bit but I think I moght go for a music scholarship of some sort. Maybe play in something like the Boston Pops for a while or maybe just become a one man traveling band. Maybe someday I'll even become another Garth Brooks.

"But what do you mean _everyone_ looks at Eris? Are you telling me  _everyone's_ in love with her? How can that be?

"Oh no. Maybe she's the kind of girl that likes to have an... active lifestyle. Oh gosh."

The tone in his voice is... very bitter at the thought to say the least.  His cheeks are flushed with anger. 

"Well, thanks for inviting me down Katie. I 'm going to..." _bang my head against the wall for the rest of the ."*FREAKING EVENING* _ "I've got t-to.. I'm going to... g-get back to the institute. I guess I'll s-see you later. Don't b-be a stranger hey?"

And with that, he rushes off. He gets back to the institue and changes into his workout clothes. The first things he hits it the punching bag. Then hits it again, and again letting all this frustration out. here is no sense of time, there is no sensation that comes along with being aware of the world since it's been completely blocked out. 

The only thing he sees is the punching bag. Hard. 

Again and again and again!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blockader7 _*
> "But what do you mean everyone looks at Eris? Are you telling me  everyone's in love with her? How can that be?
> 
> "Oh no. Maybe she's the kind of girl that likes to have an... active lifestyle. Oh gosh."
> ...




Katie stares after him in slight shock.  "Well that was odd,"she speaks with a slight frown.  "What's wrong with having an active lifestyle?"  There is true confusion in her look.  "I only meant that alot of guys find her attractive - did I say something incorrectly?"

The confusion turns into slight distress.  "I hope I didn't say something to hurt his feelings or Eris."

_Hanging out with people your own age after spending half your life with adults and college kids isn't working too well,_ Katie thought sadly to herself.  _Maybe I should just hang out with the kids at the university._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

"Hmmm. His emotions were very chaotic just now. I guess he doesn't like the thought of Eris being promiscuous....."
Jack considers his own words for a moment.
"Come to think of it, I'd probably just be jealous, in his place."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

"Oh...he really likes Eris that much?" Katie looked thoughtful and a bit dismayed.  "But I didn't say that she's promiscuous...she's not.  She seems like a super cool girl to me.  You know - ..." the teen laughed softly, shaking her head.  "Everything seems alot more complicated all of a sudden!  Was this what I missed with highschool?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2003)

"Don't worry, you probably didn't miss much but stupid people doing stupid things, " Clair sighs, "I dunno, though, and I still don't think Eris is really that much more pretty than the other girls at our school.  Maybe she's just not my type, or something."*  He wonders, then interrupts himself, "Best to not to be talking about that stuff in the presence of another lady, of course."

"Anyways, there's not much to do here now, and I think I'll see if I can calm down Michael a bit, see ya guys around at the institute."  He says as he starts to head back.

At the institute, Clair wanders around, looking aimlessly for Michael.  He starts to hear a loud banging coming from the gym, and then goes to investigate.  "Found him, now, just what to say?"  He says aloud to himself.

While thinking of a solution, he takes his time to gauge Michael's fighting strength (_using his assessment feat_) and seems impressed.  Snapping out of it though, he gets back to thinking about how to get him to ease up.

"Um, sorry to bother you."  He starts, but notices that Michael seems to be in his own world, so he shouts the second time, "Hey!", Trying to get Michael's attention, "Want to talk about it?"


*Clair still hasn't felt the presence of Eris' pheremones due to him keeping his shield up at virtually all times.  He's just a bit paranoid


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2003)

Eris is quiet on the trip back to haven, for the better part of the drive, sensing that Joey probably wouldn't enjoy her chatter.  It is however against her nature to remain silebnt for the whole trip.  "So when are you going to teach me how to drive the bike?  Not that I don't love having you drive me around, and being in your company.  But it might be nice..."  she asks him, using her charms deftly as always.

* Will Clair ever turn it off?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris is quiet on the trip back to haven, for the better part of the drive, sensing that Joey probably wouldn't enjoy her chatter.  It is however against her nature to remain silebnt for the whole trip.  "So when are you going to teach me how to drive the bike?  Not that I don't love having you drive me around, and being in your company.  But it might be nice..."  she asks him, using her charms deftly as always. *




Joey lets the keys fall in her lap, "Put them in, and lets roll.  Maybe you didn't hear me, but your driving this puppy," he gestures to the SUV, while they sit parked on the side of the road, "the bike will come later, lets get you mobile first."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Katie flopped backwards onto the sand, covering her eyes with one arm and started laughing.  "Boys are so complicated!  Why can't they make logical sense like computers?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She turns towards you as you suddenly managed to get her whole attention.
> "What do you think?  In fact i try to find another solution than those who think there can only be a violent solution. But but I have long since accepted the fact that I sometimes have to defend myself." *





Good, if it were anyother way i'd have to drag my arse out of here.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2003)

"Er, um, okay." Eris says hesitantly, she had expected that she would start off small, like in the school parking lot, where she couldn't hurt anyone, she didn't even have her drivers license and he was letting her drive on a major road?  She sighed as she slid into the drivers seat, and it was a measure of how worried she was that she put on a seatbelt, and ask Joey to do the same.

She slipped on her rose colored glasses as she turned to look at him with a what now expression.  "I really have no clue on this, other then gas means go, brake means stop, and I know that there are gears to let you go forward and backward." she says pleading for him to actually show her, as if to underscore her un-familiarity she tries to shift from park, and all she achieves is window-wipers wiping furiously.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 23, 2003)

Michael is quite startled because of how intent he was on the bag.

"Huh? Wh-what... oh. Oh.  Clair." Relaxes a bit.  Lets out a long breath. "I.. I.. was just getting in some excercise. So what's going on?"

Even though he too is immune to such things, since he is immune to suffoication, these things he's feeling are quite real. And not induced through chemicals.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

_Nice and Easy,_ Joey goes through explaining what each part of the vehicle does, showing her, and then having her repeat what he did, they spend about twenty to thirty minutes on the side of the road, as he runs through the simple basics.  Finally after he feels she is ready, he has her start the car, and ease the vehicle onto the road nice and easy.

"This road is not all that traveled it seemes, just get into the lane, and stay within the lines, take it slow, and get used to just handling the vehicle," Joey replies, "luckily you don't have to worry about shifting gears, and messing with the clutch, or we would be here all day while we jerk around."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2003)

"Well, the party was pretty boring so I just came back to see what you were up to."  Clair takes a look at the bag, "Wow, you really beat the crap out of that thing, huh?"

"Anyways, just telling you if you need some one to talk to, I'm here.  Or, if you perfer to be left alone, I can do that too, no pressure."  He says, "It won't be too much trouble on me, if you want to talk, I kinda planned on being a psychologist when I grow up-although that was before I found out about my mutant powers."

_Yeah, I'm not sure how my mutant powers would fit into the equation.  I mean, the only grown ups with powers I've seen are super heroes-or scientists like Dr. Garcia-I guess i'll have to handle that whenever the time comes._  Clair thinks, _I wonder if there's a way I can help Michael right now though, he seems pretty complicated-although most of us teenagers often are._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2003)

The half an hour of sitting and practicing did loads for her confidence, although her memory of what each and and every little thing did wasn't perfect, it was good enough to allow her to do what was needful, and she did have the importants parts memorized, she just needed more practice to be fully competent.  Soon she was zooming her way back to the institute, albeit at a higher speed then was needful.

"Thank you for this Joey, your being awfully nice to me, so I want you to tell me what I can do for you, too pay you back." she said to him, grinning suggestively, she was forced to put her eyes back on the road when she noticed a sharp curve coming up.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Boys are so complicated!  Why can't they make logical sense like computers?" *




Jack treated her to a big grin.
"It boils down to this: Logic and raging hormone currents are as incompatible as IBM and Apple."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbert Raets _*
> "It boils down to this: Logic and raging hormone currents are as incompatible as IBM and Apple." *




Katie sighed, throwing out her arms, making some sand angels.  "Oh, I think its just the combination of testosterone and logic that doesn't work," she teased back with a chuckle.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Thank you for this Joey, your being awfully nice to me, so I want you to tell me what I can do for you, too pay you back." she said to him, grinning suggestively, she was forced to put her eyes back on the road when she noticed a sharp curve coming up. *




Joey shrugs in his seat, "I don't want anything, this is to help you out.  I don't need any compensation," he replies adjusting his shades, listening to the tunes. 

"Just don't hurt the sweet ride, and I think everything will be cool," Joey finishes.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:12

Jack and Katie are the only ones left on the beach and while they sit and talk they suddenly hear the loud noise of an engine and giant silver truck breaks from the street and races right towards the beach. Both barely manage to jump aside while the truck screeches to a halt and two figures are thrown right through the windshield. One of them looks like the driver of the car, the other is Patriot, his mask half torn from the shards of the window. They are caught in a crapple and fly for nearly ten meters before they hit the sand hard. The driver stops moving after that but Patriot slowly gets up again. More engines are heard and three black jeeps appear on the road, each one with a machine gun mounted on it. Men in miltary clothes and armed with assault rifles drive on them. They shout something that sounds a lot like Russian and open fire, spraying the beach with bullets.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Good, if it were anyother way i'd have to drag my arse out of here. *




She leans on the table and studies you curiously.
"Mister Starsmore you must be one of the most bitter persons I have ever met, believe me then I tell you that it is not worth the energy you put into it. I know that better than most people."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

_Holy S#*t!!! Patriot! What's going on?!_
Sounds the mental cry, as Jack races towards the older man.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She leans on the table and studies you curiously.
> "Mister Starsmore you must be one of the most bitter persons I have ever met, believe me then I tell you that it is not worth the energy you put into it. I know that better than most people." *




Jono, chuckles briefly at that, Bitter? Yeah i'm damn bitter. Hlf my body is blown to crap, my bloody girlfriend is there when it happens, now she's in wheel chair for the rest of her life, not that it matters now even if she didn't hate me for what happened we still can't be together. I can baerly pass for human in world that hates mutants, i can't eat, drink, breath, speak. Bitter hardly scratches the surface. his tone remains cool and matter of fact though out this, it's clear he's not angry. Anyway, i think you're a good egg, love. I may as well stick around a bit, maybe help out if you need it.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Holy S#*t!!! Patriot! What's going on?!
> Sounds the mental cry, as Jack races towards the older man. *




Jack feels a moment of confusion as he reaches for Patriots mind but as soon as he understands what's happening he begins to concentrate on images. To Jack it seems that the men is used to comunicating with telepaths and knows how to send a lot of information in the fastest way possible. He immediatly knows that these men are from Grimson Pride, Russian mutant hunters. Possibly the second best in the world. Patriot wants both of you out of the firing line and you see the image of a container in the back of the truck he wants you to open. He wants you to be there so your in cover too and he intends to take care of the three jeeps on his own.
He slowly rises and you can see that he was barely even cut by the windshield and his hands begin to burn.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

Jack give Patriot a quick nod, leaving the 'line of communication' between them open (<- Group Link again). Then, he reaches out to Cypher; _C'mon Katie, Patriot wants us to shelter in the truck!_, and uses his Ectoplasm to create a wall to shield her from the Russians while she approaches.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

There's barely a pause as Katie spins around to her feet, the sand rippling away from her to fly in the air as she crouches low.  Every nerve on her body screams to attention as the adrenalin rushes through her.

The bullets, the car crashing, the death - all of that occurs around her, leaving the young woman shocked.  Her life had never been violent like this.  Everything so peaceful - although she was used to taking ridiculous risks.

"Patriot!" she calls out as Jack rushes toward him - uncertainty in her voice - unsure of what she could do but she as she saw Patriot's hands burn, Katie had a strong feeling what he was about to do.  

When Jack's words echoed to her, Katie nods at him, moving quickly toward the truck.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13
There is a slurping sound as the ectoplasmic wall is hit by gunfire but it holds most of it of. Some shots penetrate it and the bullets draw lines of sline after them but they are no real danger. Jack and Katie reach the back of the truck and can see the hatch is locked. They hear one of the jeeps getting closer as it drives to the other side to get at them. The others jump out of their cars and there is a lot of gunfire and explosions from the place there they fight Patriot.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

Jack grabs Katie by the arm and rushes to the truck's cabin, checking if the can get in, otherwise he'll grab the keys from the ignition and run back to open the hatch.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Katie reaches into her pocket and pulls out her cell phone as Jack pulls her into the cabin.  "Ok - now what?" she asks, her mind mentally dialing faster than her fingers in the wake of her fear.

_Someone at the institute should be able to help us!_

“Because I don’t know about you, but they don’t exactly teach War Zone 101 in the schools where I come from!”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2003)

> Joey shrugs in his seat, "I don't want anything, this is to help you out. I don't need any compensation," he replies adjusting his shades, listening to the tunes.
> 
> "Just don't hurt the sweet ride, and I think everything will be cool," Joey finishes.




"Don't worry, I wont urt your baby Joey." she says sounding slightly annoyed at the fact he didn't sound too terribly interested in her offer, she hadn't really meant to offer anything, but it was slightly irritating that he dismissed it, she did have her pride after all.  He had looked at the other girls, and to have him not show more appreciation to her was... causing her sense of competition to rise to the occassion, at least everyone thought that they were already together.

She pulled into the parking garage of the institute having avoided an accident only because of her excellent reflexes, but even tose couldn't make up entirely for her inexperience as the car butted up against the wall softly.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 24, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Well, the party was pretty boring so I just came back to see what you were up to."  Clair takes a look at the bag, "Wow, you really beat the crap out of that thing, huh?"
> 
> "Anyways, just telling you if you need some one to talk to, I'm here.  Or, if you perfer to be left alone, I can do that too, no pressure."  He says, "It won't be too much trouble on me, if you want to talk, I kinda planned on being a psychologist when I grow up-although that was before I found out about my mutant powers."
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure how my mutant powers would fit into the equation.  I mean, the only grown ups with powers I've seen are super heroes-or scientists like Dr. Garcia-I guess i'll have to handle that whenever the time comes.  Clair thinks, I wonder if there's a way I can help Michael right now though, he seems pretty complicated-although most of us teenagers often are. *




"Thanks Clair I appreciate that. It's just a case of that ugly old reality rearing it's head on the new guy in town."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2003)

"Is it about Eris?"  Clair pokes (not literally), "Cus I think Katie was just joking a bit there-she honestly doesn't seem that type."  He shrugs, "Do you like her or something?"

"And isn't this the second time you've done this today?"  Clair laughs a little, trying to lighten the mood, "Maybe there's something else you could do here that wouldn't be too straining-although not studying, definately not studying."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

_Not bad... I think..._ Joey got out and grabbed his board, "Hey nice driving, overall, no more lovetaps with the wall, and we should be alright.  Guess who is driving me to school tommorow?" he walks towards hs room, "gonna catch up on that studying thing, and maybe grab some munchies later."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2003)

"What, you don't like lovetaps?"  Eris asked irritably, still slightly angry at the perceived slight back at the beach.  She stalks off to find Dr. Luka without another word, _At least I know how to drive now, all I need is for the professor to sign me off and give me a license, she said she could do that, so maybe she can help me change my last name on the license too?  That would make it a lot harder for dad to find me,_ she thought, letting out a sigh, _ No way to know if don't ask_.

After not having any success in finding the good proffessor after 5 minutes, as she was giving the medical wing a wide berth she calls out in frustration.  "Come out come out wherever you are Proffessor Luca.  Your an exceedingly hard woman to find."  She would have used her heightened sense of small to track her like a bloodhound, but the woman lived here, so her scent criscrossed the entire building.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13
There is a door to the back on the drivers cabin. The moment Jack enters he is hit by a fist with the force of a sledgehammer and flies backwards (injured). A pale giant of a man comess through the door and looks down to Katie. He speaks in very broken english with a russian accent.
"You mess with Grimson Pride, you die!"
On the screen of her cell phone blinks a the sign that no net-connection can be found even though she called back to the institute from here then she arrived.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

Joey shrugs and grabs his books from the day, flips through, and starts setting to work, on his studies, short and sweet, but understandable, just cause he didn't like school, does not mean he should fail, Joey Lee, does not fail, just not in his vocabulary.

Once he gets his work done, he goes to the cafeteria to grab a salad, and some lemonade, and then relaxes in the yeard, under the sky, with his music going, eating and just letting the day ramble by...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

_*EAT SLIME, BOZO!!*_ 'screams' Jack as he blasts the Merc with an Ectoplasmic Snare, putting all his power behind it (<-- Extra Effort).


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> After not having any success in finding the good proffessor after 5 minutes, as she was giving the medical wing a wide berth she calls out in frustration.  "Come out come out wherever you are Proffessor Luca.  Your an exceedingly hard woman to find."  She would have used her heightened sense of small to track her like a bloodhound, but the woman lived here, so her scent criscrossed the entire building. *




There is only silence in the tunnels beneath the institute and after a short while Eris is so lost that she would have to use her own scent to find her way back, at least she has that option. After her call the nearest speaker on the end of the floor activates and Truth's amused voice answers you.
"You know we have these speakers on each floor and room for communication. No need to call or use smokesigns. I wouldn't even have noticed you but your right beside the training areas now and that caused a silent alarm."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Perhaps if Jack hadn't already been struck.

Perhaps if Patriot and the rest of them weren't battling for their very lives.

Perhaps...perhaps...

All those perhaps broke through Katie's lifetime spent hiding all her powers.  Even now at the institute.   The only thing on her mind was that these were her friends and she had to save them no matter what the cost to herself or her privacy.

Grabbing Jack by the arm after he fired the goo at the terrifying man, she suggested in a hurried but extremely bland voice considering the high amount of adrenalin that must be pulsing through her body, "Jack...if you've got anything metal on, take it off _now_."

The crackle of the magnetic waves sparkled through her - but only she could feel them as the polarized the man's metal armbands - turning them into magnets.  Conveniently for them, there was an abundance of metal for him to stick to.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * "Jack...if you've got anything metal on, take it off now." *




Feeling the determination in her voice and thoughts, Jack doesn't argue or struggle.
He quickly balls some ectoplasm around the engraved watch his father gave him, and shoots it clear of the crash site and approaching mercs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2003)

"Oh, okay," she let out mildly, slightly startled, she hadn't been paying much attention during the tour,there had been more interesting things going on, like all the new scents.

"Since you know I'm here now, can you at least help me find Professor Luka?  She said she could get  me a drivers license, and I really want to get out to the mall, so I need a license, that and I want some lessons on flying that jet thingy, it looks all kinds of cool."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Is it about Eris?"  Clair pokes (not literally), "Cus I think Katie was just joking a bit there-she honestly doesn't seem that type."  He shrugs, "Do you like her or something?"
> 
> "And isn't this the second time you've done this today?"  Clair laughs a little, trying to lighten the mood, "Maybe there's something else you could do here that wouldn't be too straining-although not studying, definately not studying." *




"Yes.... I like her.. "

"I guess I can start giving you music lessons. I'm about wound down now anyhoo."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

*The more things change…*

Joey looked up at the sky, not really trying to focus on anything, more so then he wanted to focus on the fact, which he was laying on the ground staring at the sky.  It had been a weird day with the sea creatures, dealing with the in-crowd, and well Eris.  She was a strange one, and of course every guy in the school, hell every guy within 50 miles wanted her, and for some reason Joey could see why.  She was nowhere near his type, but there was something about her, maybe it was those pheromones, either way, she was trouble, and he had to keep her at a distance, if at least to maintain his cool.

**Doo do do do Doo do do di do!**

Joey recognized the familiar tone of his cell phone, on of the perks of his upbringing, he slowly grabbed it, and answered it on the fourth ring, “Hey…” not even looking to see who called.

“Don’t hey me, jerk!  You go to Costa Rica to some fancy school, and you forget about your twin sister, now that is just rude!” Jayna’s voice was harsh, though pleasant at the same time.

“Dude, I was just about to call you, like in a few minutes,” Joey replied smoothly.

“Don’t play that crap with me, oh and Shay says hello,” Jayna quipped back.

“Huh?  I don’t know Shay, that is your little friend,” Joey replied.

“That didn’t stop you from sleeping with her,” Jayna replied back harshly, “now she thinks you two are like together and stuff.  She thinks she can change you or something, I tried to tell her…” Jayna sighed.

Joey shrugged out of habit, “Oh yeah, the redhead right?”

“Shay is blonde,” Jayna replied dryly.

“Whatever, why are you calling again?” Joey replied looking at the sky.

“Leon wanted me to call to make sure you made it alright, and well I just wanted to make sure you were alright, being my brother and all I guess I care,” her tone slightly more pleasant.

Joey paused for a moment, “Yeah Costa Rica is phat, cheap beer, nice beaches, and tons of betties, and hot guys, for you.”

Jayna sighed, “I have a boyfriend.”

“Never stopped you before,” Joey replied.

Jayna laughed, “Well I am obligated to say that, it is the right thing to say,” she replied, “does not mean I have to actually believe that.”

“You are as bad as I am, just admit it,” Joey replied.

“I don’t think so,” she laughed coyly, “but let me guess, you already found yourself a native, I mean it has been what 48 hours or so?”

“I am not that bad, although there are a few betties around that I wouldn’t mind hooking up with, keeping it low-key.  I kind of have got my eye on one of them, this really smart brainy betty, like finished college and stuff, and she likes to surf,” Joey replied.

“Oh speaking of which, guess who just surfed a 20 foot wave,” Jayna replied.

“Sweet, want a cookie?” Joey smirked.

“Whatever, hey I got to get going, keep it touch, alright?” 

“Yeah of course, peace,” Joey hung up, and laid his head back down.  Some things just never changed….


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hearing the telepathic call of

...*HELP* ... 

from the beach only confuses him because of how unfamiliar he is with the voice of the one who sent the message.

"Who said that? Where are you?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Oh, okay," she let out mildly, slightly startled, she hadn't been paying much attention during the tour,there had been more interesting things going on, like all the new scents.
> 
> "Since you know I'm here now, can you at least help me find Professor Luka?  She said she could get  me a drivers license, and I really want to get out to the mall, so I need a license, that and I want some lessons on flying that jet thingy, it looks all kinds of cool." *




"I'll tell her. It's Dr. Garcia btw. Concerning flying lessons, I'll think about it then I saw your not allways late or didn't listen during introductions."

January.12.2004
Haven, Dr Garcia's lab
18:10
Jono and the doctor are interupted by a beeping sound from the wall console and Luka moves over to take the call.
"Doctor I found Miss Prifty near the training areas, searching for you. I'll just lead her here, about time she showed up aniway."
The Doctor smiles softy.
"Don't you think you are a bit too harsh with her? This is not a prison and it is really no wonder she wants to try out her freedom a bit, don't forget where she was the last years. I will talk to her."
She turns to Chamber.
"I'm sorry Mister Starsmore, perhaps I will find the opportunity to answer to that "egg" thing later."
Her form begins to blur and she becomes ever more transparent. Within a second her body looks like it is made of glass and her now weightless and floating hair and coat make her appear like a ghost while she sinks through the ground. 

Eris sees the transparent form of the doctor float right from the ceiling, landing beside her. Her form becomes more solid again as she speaks.
"How can I help you Miss Prifty?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13
The armor on the man's arms suddenly sticks to the roof of the truck and he glares at Katie.
"That is not FUNNY!"
Right at that moment the watch Jack fired of returns, drawn  to the armband but since it's comming from above it hits the man right on the head. ...it doesn't brighten his mood. With a roar he pulls down his arms, taking most of the rood with him. Splinter of if fill the whole cabin and a lot stick to his armor. The moment he is free he is hit by Jack's ectoplasma. The burst is stornger than ever before and nearly the whole cabin fills with slime. Jack and Katie get backwards out of the door but their opponent is stuck right in the middle of the slime cube (extra effort rocks). Jack also managed to get the keys out before it could be caught in the ectoplasma.
There is a short burst of thoughs from Patriot,  he is caught up with the soldiers outside and barely hodling his ground, he seems to have jumped on one of the jeeps to solve it in close combat. He thinks "oh crap that's Lukor" then he gets the mental image of your opponent and prepares to jump out to help you. But the other soldiers spreay the area with bullets and force him to take cover behind the jeep.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

OOC: Paying a Hero Point to recover from fatigue

_Patriot, What's in that truck that we need to get?!_
Asks Jack has he struggles to get the keys to the back door.
_Katie, can you deflect bullets with your powers?_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

_January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13_

Katie polarizes the truck so hopefully it will draw things like bullets, watches, belts, guns in the surrounding area - but not strong enough to start yanking cars and such.  Of course all those things will be attracted to the walking magnetic-ectoplasmic-slimed man anyway.

"I think its time to make a hasty exit," the teen calls out, yanking on Jack's arm as she hastily got out of Lukor's way.  "I'm just not that _attracted_ to this party scene."

She will also use her powers to bend the back doors of the truck apart so they can get at what's inside.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Jack chuckled at Katie's pun as the keys finally slip from his fingers. Then he sees what she's doing to the doors.
_Whoa..... Remind me never to polarise you against me._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13
The doors burst under the force of Katie's power. Behind it you see a lot of controls and cumputer with a big glasslike tank in the middle.
Patriot is still stuck in the jeep and fires on the soldiers.
_They've got some kind of mutant caught in there but forget that, get out of here. Lukor is too dangerous, run I will hold them of._ 
Jack notices that Patriot has no idea how he should manage to actually survie this alone but he's not ready to risk the life of too kids against trained soldiers.
The slimcube in the drivers cabin vibrates a bit but otherwise holds.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

_January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13_

Patriot's fear terrifies Katie right down to the smallest bone in her body, but she pushes it aside when he speaks about someone being trapped.  It was as if her own worst fears had come to light in this captured mutant.

Leaping into the truck, she immediately interfaces with all the controls in the truck, learning what they're used for, and how to safely release the mutant from their grasp.  If there is any offensive power to link to, she'll use it.

"Cover me, Jack! Just not with slime, okay?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Jack flinches at the movement in front, and just to be sure, he creates some more ectoplasmic walls around the cabin (one between the cabin and the strange device, and three more outside)
_I think we've got this Lukor fella contained for now, Patriot. Katie, can you hack that thing?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2003)

"Oops." she mutters at having botched the name, _That was kind of rude, what does being on time have to do with flying, I am on time, precisely when I meant to return, just not exactly when they thought I would,_ she thinks to herself.  Her eyes widen as she sees first feet, then legs, and then finally all of the good doctor, as she floats down to her level.  "Nifty." she comments.

She cringes at being called miss Prifty, her body shuddering a little from the fear that her family name might somehow summon him, even here.  "Can you...can you not call me that, please?" there is a slight quiver in her voice as she asks, she continues on, sounding rather subdued, "Joey was teaching me how to drive, since I never learned, before, I mean, and you said you could make a licsense for me, now that he says I am doing good with it.  So, can you?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13
Ectoplasmic walls appear around the truck and no more gunfire reaches them. There is a sound like a pack of jelly that falls to the ground as Lukor finally frees himself but he is held of by the next wall of slime. 
The trucks computer is secured with one of the most advanced security programms available but for Katie it might as well have said "press any key to continue" then it asked the password. She gains access and the glassbarries begins to slide down, the water flowing to its sides and running through the truck soaking your shoes. After it is down a full meter a figure jumps out of it. It is blue and hunched, with a carapace (yep it's one of the fishmen from earlier). It looks around frantically and then runs for the exit, dodging around Katie and Jack.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> She cringes at being called miss Prifty, her body shuddering a little from the fear that her family name might somehow summon him, even here.  "Can you...can you not call me that, please?" there is a slight quiver in her voice as she asks, she continues on, sounding rather subdued, "Joey was teaching me how to drive, since I never learned, before, I mean, and you said you could make a licsense for me, now that he says I am doing good with it.  So, can you?" *




"I can do that, but I do think you should have more than one day of driving lessons before that."
She sighs.
"Very well, I could tell you something about how bad it is to fear your own name or something like that but the fact is that neither me nor my associates use or real names anymore. "
She begins to lead Eris upward again and smiles encourageingly.
"This is not the most pleasant place to talk. If it makes you feel better you can take any name you like, we will create a new ID for you and Mr Lee aniway to make sure no agencies of the US can track you here."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

_January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:13_

Katie is struck slightly speechless, never having seen a mutant who wasn't almost wholly human before.  Coming to her senses, she nudges Jack.  "Can you communicate with her...um...him..."

From within the protective slime walls - Katie reaches out and concentrates to pull the weapons from the men's hands and throw them into the ocean.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2003)

"I...I like my name, its just my last name that I want to... to change." Eris answered the older woman defensively, "Thats what they always called me...in there...whenever they would come into my room and hurt me."  she said as a tear makes its way down her face, followed swiftly by more, whether they are from anger, saddness or fear isn't exactly clear to anyone, to Eris least of all.  "I just don't want to be called that is all, ok?"

She began to follow the doctor, not really noticing where she was led.  "They... they didn't all hit me you know, at least Ben didn't, he was awfully nice to me, but that was probably cause of my pheromones making him want me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

Joey lounges on the ground before, he makes his way to the gym, to get some more working out in, no need to be idle all night, and with his homework done, not much else to do anyways, _I got school tommorow too, damn this is going to be a long year... but I think Katie is going to be teaching one of my classes._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 26, 2003)

Jack reaches out to the creature's mind.
_It wants to get back to the sea, I think._
As he transmits peaceful thoughts, he tries to determine the safest place to open a hole in the walls surrounding the truck.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 27, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:14
Katie can't see there the soldiers are and so could only disarm them by making a really strong magnetic field all on that side of the truch which could cause all kinds of crap to happen, especialy if Patriot carries something metalic. There are allready some bullet impacts on the truck from the shots she diverts to it and some even penetrate it and shoot through the gargo container, flying all around Katie and Jack. The ecptoplasmic wall between you and the cabin breaks apart as Lukor runs straight through it. He is still busy wiping slime from his face so he doesn't attack yet. The aquarian mutant runs towards the water and Jack only picks up some confused thoughts from it, it doesn't know what is happening since the container it was in is soundproof, it just wants to get back to the water and is ready to kill anithing that wants to stop it. Since their where no attacks from the water the way is free and it's allreadya ankledeep in the sea.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

_ January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:14_

Katie yelps as the bullets come through.  "Sorry! Sorry!  I'm a little new at this 'people trying to kill you' kind of thing!" she calls out ducking around.

Her eyes open wide though as Lukor comes crashing in and she screams in fear.  "Oh !  This is so ed!  Let us out!  Let us OUT, Jack!"  Concentrating, Katie tries to shove Lukor back with a magnetic blast.  "Don't you know the meaning of the word 'no' big boy?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 28, 2003)

_Hell!_
Jack gets out of the van, and reaches out with his mind, disbanding walls as he tries to find his way to Patriot.
_Time to leave the party, attractive one._ he quips, motioning for Katie to get behind him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 28, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono wraps himself up after the doctor leaves and goes up to his room for Video games and loud rock music, _I wonder wot the others are up to? Feh, proabably all trying to get that, Eris gel to play spin the bottle or something._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2003)

January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:14
Lukor runs towards Katie and Jack. Her power pushes him back but he is strong enough to press through it. It looks almost as if he runs in slow-motion while you flee through the vanishing walls. Suddenly you see Patriot blasting right into the fuel-tank of a jeep and turning it into a fire ball. Your reach his side a moment before Lukor reaches you. He immediatly changes his direction to him and screams in anger.
"I have waited a long time for this, stinking american pig!!!"
Patriot shrugs and stands relaxed, blinking to Katie as he sees the soldiers slow speed.
"Your sister didn't think so."
With that he charges his right fist with energy and punches Lukor right in the face. The Russian mutant flies back over a dozen yards and lands in ankle deep water. Jack sees that only one of the jeeps remains and it drives of fast, taking on the survívors from the other ones.
Lukor slowly lifts himself out of the water, ready to attack again but suddenly two pairs of blue hands grab his legs and throw him down. There is a lot of splashing and at least three mutants like the one you freed crab him and draw him further into the water, finally they all vanish under the surface.
Patriot looks at the fleeing car and heads for his bike, muttering to himself.
"Looks like his charming personalty finally got him what he deserved."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 30, 2003)

_Y'know, I never used to believe in karma, but I'm gonna have to reconsider that...._
Jack smirks, and heads off to the undergrowth he parked the Insitute van behind.
_Oh wait, before I forget, are you two alright?!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jono wraps himself up after the doctor leaves and goes up to his room for Video games and loud rock music, I wonder wot the others are up to? Feh, proabably all trying to get that, Eris gel to play spin the bottle or something. *




Joey passes Jono in the hall, "Hey keep the games down this time, alright?  Just cause you like to have fun with yourself, does not mean you have to keep me up with you."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"I...I like my name, its just my last name that I want to... to change." Eris answered the older woman defensively, "Thats what they always called me...in there...whenever they would come into my room and hurt me."  she said as a tear makes its way down her face, followed swiftly by more, whether they are from anger, saddness or fear isn't exactly clear to anyone, to Eris least of all.  "I just don't want to be called that is all, ok?"
> 
> She began to follow the doctor, not really noticing where she was led.  "They... they didn't all hit me you know, at least Ben didn't, he was awfully nice to me, but that was probably cause of my pheromones making him want me." *




Dr Garcia looks shoked at Eris words. She stops and tries to clean away some of her tears. "No one will hurt you anymore, and we will give you another name if you want that."
She leads her out of the sublevel's in the hopes that she will feel better out in the open.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

_ January.12.2004
the beach halfway from Haven to the city
18:14_

Katie stared at the disappearing form of Lukor in the foaming water, glanced at Patriot, then at the destruction around them before shaking her head.

Still a bit shaken  with the sudden violence, not to mention a huge man trying to kill her, she glanced up at Patriot with wide dark eyes. "Is this normal?  Are we going to have to fight off these...Grimson Pride people all the time?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey passes Jono in the hall, "Hey keep the games down this time, alright?  Just cause you like to have fun with yourself, does not mean you have to keep me up with you." *




Jono. lost in thought, jumps a little when Joey says something to him, Wot? Uh, yeah,wouldn't you to be too tired to surf and hang with the babes, right mate.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jono. lost in thought, jumps a little when Joey says something to him, Wot? Uh, yeah,wouldn't you to be too tired to surf and hang with the babes, right mate. *




"Never too tired for that, I just like to sleep too," Joey opens his door, "maybe yu should try haning with the babes, I am sure you could have more fun with them, then by yourself, I know I do."

Joey walks into his room, leaving the door open and crashes on his bed, he keeps his side in pretty good order, simple but in good order, "Where are you from, Britain or something?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

London. It's not that i have anything agianst the gels, not really. I had a great one back home, she was actually a Lady, but that was before...Now there's, well, not much left to work with. So to speak. Jonothan points at the wraps as he says the last bit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *London. It's not that i have anything agianst the gels, not really. I had a great one back home, she was actually a Lady, but that was before...Now there's, well, not much left to work with. So to speak. Jonothan points at the wraps as he says the last bit. *




"So you are saying you are some kind of freakshow, that sucks.  But dude, just find a freaky girl into that kind of stuff, and your in there like swimwear..." Joey replies candidly, "besides it isn't like your searching for the one are you?"

Joey rolls over, and grabs a surfing magazine off his night stand, and sits up looking at it, "Dude tell yah what, we could find you a freaky betty, and all would be well, don't even have to be serious I bet, just you know, a little buddy on the side."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

_Freakshow? You have noooo idea...wot the hell, they'll see it sooner or later._ 

 freakshow? Ya, you could say that, but it's not wot i meant. Jono unclips the wraps, lets loose the boiling mass of fiery energy that makes up the lower half of his face and his chest, I meant i don't have all the nessasary parts that the gels tend to like.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Freakshow? You have noooo idea...wot the hell, they'll see it sooner or later.
> 
> freakshow? Ya, you could say that, but it's not wot i meant. Jono unclips the wraps, lets loose the boiling mass of fiery energy that makes up the lower half of his face and his chest, I meant i don't have all the nessasary parts that the gels tend to like. *




"Damn dude, that sucks, well uhh, good luck with that," Joey gives him a look of slight pity, but shrugs, "I don't know if I can help you with that condition, I mean, having the stuff, is kind of the key to the whole process.  Ouch..."

_Wow that is a real freakshow, glad it wasn't me, I like my *equipment*, that would totally cramp my style with the betties..._ Joey thinks to himself.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

I'm used to it. Although i've been told i tend to be bitter. Jonothan turns to head back to his room then pauses, I'll try and remeber to watch the volume over here. before going to his room and closing the door. Once in the room he just tosses his wraps in the corner and lays down to think.

_You better get used to it! You'll be getting those wounderful looks of pity and disgust for the rest of you're life. Although the sooner i get it done with these guys the better. School will be done soon enough, if i can keep to myself there it'll make things easier._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

> Dr Garcia looks shoked at Eris words. She stops and tries to clean away some of her tears. "No one will hurt you anymore, and we will give you another name if you want that."
> She leads her out of the sublevel's in the hopes that she will feel better out in the open.




"Th..thank you." Eris says, shaken quite a bit, no one besides her mom had ever really cared that much about her to wipe away her tears.  They had wiped away her tears because they hadn't wanted the tears to mar her looks while they 'enjoyed' themselves, not cause they actually cared. Still allowing herself to be led around, she takes a moment to look where they are going.

"Where...where are we going Professor Garcia?"

OOC: Yes Eris knows she is a doctorr, she just doesn't have a high opinion of doctors, so calling her professor is a good thing, sorta


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * January.12.2004
> the beach halfway from Haven to the city
> 18:14
> 
> ...




Patriot finds the bike he jumped of a few dozen yards down the street and pulls it back up, giving a thumbs up at Jacks question.
"Nope, those guys wheren't here for you, just really bad luck that they ran into you. Can't promise they won't be back sometime but they've been hunting for that fishguys. Let's get going."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 30, 2003)

"Katie, are you going back to the Institute by yourself, or do you want me to drive you?" Asks Jack, concerned about her apparent shock.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Th..thank you." Eris says, shaken quite a bit, no one besides her mom had ever really cared that much about her to wipe away her tears.  They had wiped away her tears because they hadn't wanted the tears to mar her looks while they 'enjoyed' themselves, not cause they actually cared. Still allowing herself to be led around, she takes a moment to look where they are going.
> 
> ...




Eris feels herself becoming weightless and the doctor and her start to float upwards at the side of the pyramid. She never felt so detached and secure, the only feelings at all are the slight wind that goes right through her and the warmth of the last rays of the sun. They pass through the wall and become substantial again. Dr Garcia smiles encouragingly.
"To dinner, it looks like you would rather pass your medical."
She holds Eris hand a moment, looking not too experienced in comforting teenagers herself.
"Don't worry, you are safe here. It will never happen again."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

Eris gave a wonderous smile as she started to float upward, it felt good to be weightless, like all of her problems were drifting away from her.  She looked inordinately relieved at the news that they would not be going to the infirmary, she hadn't wanted to mention it, but that place, pretty much any place that was like the hospital made her spine crawl.

"How did you know? That I hate places like that, I, I haven't told anyone."  when Dr. Garcia promises that it wont happen anymore, the pink haired girl smiles at her. "I'm strong enough, fast enough now, I wont let anyone do anything like that to me again." she says sounding rather determined.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Katie, are you going back to the Institute by yourself, or do you want me to drive you?" Asks Jack, concerned about her apparent shock. *




Katie shook her head.  "No...I can handle it.  See you at the institute."  

Sighing, she jogged over to where she had parked her motorcycle.  Throwing one leg over the machine, she revved up the engine and let it go.  The air on her face, blowing her long black ponytail behind her, Katie lost herself in the view - the experience - the freedom.  If only to erase the violence of before.  If only to erase that for the first time in her life she had displayed her powers so wantonly for all to see and not only that, but used her abilities - and they were more powerful than she had ever dreamed possible.

And that last thought frightened her the most.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

Not able to find solace, even with the reduced volume, he works on the bike, and cleans it up from his ride earlier in the day.  He looked up to see  Katie, coming in, he looks up and smiles as he sees her.

He stands up, wiping his hands, "Hey Katie, welcome back, sorry I left out early, it was getting kind of slow.  But I was impressed with the fact that your a surfer, and skating right, that is pretty sweet.  A rare thing to find in most rocking betties, I could help you out some, I did some time on the pro-tour last year, and I have been surfing for a long time.  We could make it a trade, you surf with me, and I will skate with you, did some when I was younger, but not so much as I got older."

Joey pauses, realizing he has been talking the whole time, he helps her with her bike, "Sorry about that, kind of slow around the Institute, and my neighbor, has thing with playing with himself, don't ask," Joey smirks.

"I was just working on my bike, before you pulled up," he says gesturing over his shoulder.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 1, 2003)

When Michael sees Katie in the hallway, he approaches her.

"Hey Katie. I'm sorry for the way I ran out like that tonight. It was really rude of me."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

Katie almost felt a bit saddened when she finally pulled into the garage and the bike came to a stop, but just as she took off her helmet,  Joey came up to help her, suddenly more talkative that he was at the party.

Smiling she nodded at his words, trying not to start blushing at his compliments.  "Sure I could desparately use some tips.  I think I spent more time in the water than actually on the board...but now skateboarding my friend...I can definitely show you how to ride the pavement there...just don't you spend more time with your butt on the concrete than your feet on the board!"

Patting her own bike, she winked at Joey's words about working on his bike.  "Actually...I was going to ask Dr. Garcia if it was okay to take one of these for my own...you know...modify it a bit....just a _bit[_..."  She grinned dreaming of a new TURBO switch. 

When Michael came in, she waved at him.  "That's alright, Michael," she assured him with a smile.  "I shouldn't have said anything.  I didn't mean to get you upset, really I didn't mean anything at all by it at all.  Forgive me?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris gave a wonderous smile as she started to float upward, it felt good to be weightless, like all of her problems were drifting away from her.  She looked inordinately relieved at the news that they would not be going to the infirmary, she hadn't wanted to mention it, but that place, pretty much any place that was like the hospital made her spine crawl.
> 
> "How did you know? That I hate places like that, I, I haven't told anyone."  when Dr. Garcia promises that it wont happen anymore, the pink haired girl smiles at her. "I'm strong enough, fast enough now, I wont let anyone do anything like that to me again." she says sounding rather determined. *




"It was really obvious from your behavior, especially then you started to search for me everywhere but in my lab. We will have to chek you through but you don't have to go there if you don't want to."
She looks out of the window and sees Jack, Katie and Patriot return. 
"Ah there they are, strange I think I see bulletholes in his clothes again."
With a sigh she walks on the blacony.
"Just promise me you won't pick up his habbit of getting shot at then your through with combat training."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

_I thought she was a cool betty,_ Joey nods, "Sounds like sweet idea, Katie.  Well I don't want to hold you up. you probablu lots of stuff to get ready for, being a teacher and all, but hey, why don't we get together later this week, and check out the city, I can get a skateboard and we can see just how rusty I am..."

Joey went back to his bike, "Its a date alright?" he said over his shoulder.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2003)

Eris looks at her suspiciously, "What exactly do you have to check? I can tell you what my powers are, so there really isn't a need, not really." she puts a hopeful lilt on that last, though she knows its just wishful thinking.

"Who? Oh!" she exclaims when she catches a glimpse of Patriot.  Her vision sharpens itself, focusing on the mans clothes.  "He looks great to me." she says conpsirationally to the older woman, then gives a start, her eyes widening, she hadn't really meant to say it out loud, not like that.  She settled on trying to distract the Dr. by telling her about her powers, hoping she'd miss what she had said.

"I can heal really fast, when Patriot found me, I had a broken nose, two broken ribs, and my wrist was broken.  I don't think getting shot'll be too much different, not that I am planning on it or anything."  she assured Garcia hastily.  "I was fine within a minute or two.  I am beyond Olympic class in Gymnastics without having ever trained at it, my senses are a lot sharper then a humans, a lot sharper, I can see in the dark, my sense of smell is accute enough to track someone just by their scent, to know if someone's coming.  I can also jump really high, or far, depending.  I think it was Michael who asked if I was bit by a radioactive cat, and thats as apt a description as any.  So can I not have a check up now?  I told you what all my powers were."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Katie almost felt a bit saddened when she finally pulled into the garage and the bike came to a stop, but just as she took off her helmet,  Joey came up to help her, suddenly more talkative that he was at the party.
> 
> Smiling she nodded at his words, trying not to start blushing at his compliments.  "Sure I could desparately use some tips.  I think I spent more time in the water than actually on the board...but now skateboarding my friend...I can definitely show you how to ride the pavement there...just don't you spend more time with your butt on the concrete than your feet on the board!"
> 
> ...




"There's nothing to forgive. If I was truly angry at you you'd be hearing from my lawyers."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

Blockader7 [/i][B]
"There's nothing to forgive. If I was truly angry at you you'd be hearing from my lawyers."[/B][/QUOTE]

"Good."  Katie smiled.

[QUOTE][i]Originally posted by Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Joey went back to his bike, "Its a date alright?" he said over his shoulder. *




"Sure thing, Joey, you just tell me when and we'll go pick you up a skateboard," she replied, her mind really on the curves of her bike and exactly what she could do to improve it.  There were so many things...perhaps she could attach an onboard computer...link it to a wireless..._Date?!_ 

Katie glanced quickly back at Joey with slight surprise then shook her head as if to clear her thoughts.  _Don't jump to conclusions!  He's just being friendly._ 

Sighing, she headed back into the house to clean herself up, find someone who would give her permission to 'hot rod' the bike, and try her hand at "exploring" the security systems of the institute.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> "Who? Oh!" she exclaims when she catches a glimpse of Patriot.  Her vision sharpens itself, focusing on the mans clothes.  "He looks great to me." she says conpsirationally to the older woman, then gives a start, her eyes widening, she hadn't really meant to say it out loud, not like that.  She settled on trying to distract the Dr. by telling her about her powers, hoping she'd miss what she had said.
> 
> "I can heal really fast, when Patriot found me, I had a broken nose, two broken ribs, and my wrist was broken.  I don't think getting shot'll be too much different, not that I am planning on it or anything."  she assured Garcia hastily.  "I was fine within a minute or two.  I am beyond Olympic class in Gymnastics without having ever trained at it, my senses are a lot sharper then a humans, a lot sharper, I can see in the dark, my sense of smell is accute enough to track someone just by their scent, to know if someone's coming.  I can also jump really high, or far, depending.  I think it was Michael who asked if I was bit by a radioactive cat, and thats as apt a description as any.  So can I not have a check up now?  I told you what all my powers were." *




The doctor smiles slightly.
"Does he? Aniway i still would prefer it if he stays away from things that cause bulletholes in his clothes while he is with my students."
Then she sounds a bit more serious.
"Let's talk about this another time. We won't force you to anithing here so if you don't agree it won't happen."
She waits for John at the stare and after sharing a simple look they both walk upstairs without a word, their faces looking grim.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sighing, she headed back into the house to clean herself up, find someone who would give her permission to 'hot rod' the bike, and try her hand at "exploring" the security systems of the institute. *




Katie gets that permission easy enough, regardless whom she asks, as long as she keeps it on one bike.

The security system:
Like the rest of Haven the security is the best money can buy and a bit better. The whole place can be monitered by a network of hidden cameras. Only the ones in the sublevels and on the outside are normally on though, the living areas areas are left "private" and the cameras there only activate in case of an alarm. The place even has surveilance system to control the air around it and monitor flights. In case of an alarm the whole subsection is pretty much a top of the line bunker and even the upper areas have steelplates that can cut of every important doorway. Many areas can be filled with knockout gas and there are some defense turrets that can be deployed in the sublevels and in the garden that are armed with machine guns. 
In addition to those security measures there is also something called the "defensive mode" which seems to be a protocoll activated in case a a special order is given. Katie does not have access to those systems, she could probably hack them if she wanted  to though.
The most impressive feature for someone who is interested in computers though is the contorl system itself. Each section is controlled by its on programm but they still work together in perfect harmony. From cleaning drones over the microwave oven to the maintance robots the whole building works alomost like an insect hive. All of this leads back to Truth, the logs show that she controls each system, corrects errors and generally acts like a parent that gets a bunch of children to actually do what they are told to. Again there is no trace who or what she might be. Again Katie may find out more if she hacked into the system.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 3, 2003)

As he watches Katie walking away, michael can't help but to feel beeter about his experiences today. However, he's got to watch coming to unwarranted conclusions about people he hardly knows.

Still, with his spirit now lifted he takes his guitar and goes outside to play an Alan Jackson song, "Bubba Shot The Jukebox".

"We were hogged out at Marge's bar
Telling stories if we had one
Someone fired the old jukebox up
The song it sure was a sad one

Teardrops rolled down Bubba's nose
From the pain the song was inflictin'
Then all at once he jumped to his feet
Just like somebody kicked him

Bubba shot the jukebox last night
Said it played a sad song that made him cry
Went to his truck and got a fourty-five
Bubba shot the jukebox last night

Bubba ain't never been accused of being mentally stable
So We did not draw an easy breath 
'till he laid that colt on the table
He hung his head until the cops showed up 
And dragged him right out of Marges'
They told him"don't you play dumb with us son
"You know damned well what the charge is"

Bubba shot the jukebox last night
Said it played a sad song that made him cry
Went to his truck and got a forty-five
He shot the jukebox last night

When the Sheriff arrived with his bathrobe on
The confrontation was a tense one
He shook his head and said "Bubba boy,
"You wuz always a dense one.
"A reckless discharge of a gun
"That's what the officers are claimin."
Bubba hollered out "Reckless HELL! 
"I hit just where I wuz aimin"

Bubba shot the jukebox last night
Said it played a sad song that made him cry
Went to his truck and got a forty-five
He shot the jukebox 
Stopped it with one shot
Bubba shot the jukebox last night

Well he could not tell wright from wrong
Through the teardrops in his eyes
Beyond the shadows of a doubt
It wuz a justifiable homicide

Bubba shot the jukebox last night
Stopped it with one shot
Bubba shot the jukebox last night."

"Yeah! Let's do that again!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> Again there is no trace who or what she might be. Again Katie may find out more if she hacked into the system. *




Katie decides she'll buy her own racing motorcycle - the best one available - and get herself situated to give it a few improvements.  First a TURBO button after re-aligning the engine with a few modifications and she'll include wireless access to the motorcycle so she could tap into the Internet from her bike. (I don't know how long it'll take her to do this so just let me know when things are completed)

Meanwhile, she'll indeed hack into the system to find out more about the entire institute and who this Truth person or non-person might be.  It doesn't cross her mind though that she could easily control the entire institute to her bidding since it was so wired up...lucky for those concerned Katie was a sweet naive girl.  Though future pranks might be in order...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2003)

Joey relaxed, and returned to back to cleaning up the bike, before he went to the yeard, and relaxed by doing some tai chi, to clear his head, stay in shape, and well cause it was cool stuff.  He ate some salad, and then hits the sack...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, she'll indeed hack into the system to find out more about the entire institute and who this Truth person or non-person might be.  It doesn't cross her mind though that she could easily control the entire institute to her bidding since it was so wired up...lucky for those concerned Katie was a sweet naive girl.  Though future pranks might be in order... *




Katie hacks through the night and messes with the systems, nearly drowning in the amounts of data (sent via email).


----------



## Radiant (Jul 4, 2003)

end of the episode.
Aimee Allen's "Silence is Violence" plays and the view shows the pyramid of the Haven institute from the sea just as the last lights go out and the starlight is mirrored on its surface. The names of the cast are played in as silver letters on the water.

Sollir Furryfoot as Clarity
Shalimar as Eris Prifty
Tokiwong as Joey Lee
Blockader7 as Rot Grub
Robert Raets as Jackson Feyborne
KitanaVorr as Cypher
Sir Osis of Liver as Chamber


----------

